# Ist umskillen zu teuer?



## Schamll (13. März 2008)

hallo erstmal ich weis ja net wies euch geht aber mir persönlich ist das umskillen viel zu teuer ich meine 50g wenn man zu oft umgeskillt hat sind doch schon sehr viel finde ich wie seht ihr das? und was für einen preis würdet ihr vorschlagen der bleibt dafür aber dann gleich

mfg schamll

edit: mist das mit dem niedrigen preis hab ich übersehen kann ich das noch editieren?


----------



## Tikume (13. März 2008)

Gratulation zur Umfrage. Man kann nicht nein wählen ohne auch einen niedrigeren Preis zu befürworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Preise sind meiner Ansicht nach ok. Sinn ist es ja abzuschrecken, damit man sich auch für eine Skillung mehr oder minder entscheidet. Wenn jeder jederzeit alles sein kann braucht man nicht mehr verschiedene Skillungen.


----------



## Wizzbeast (13. März 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> halo erstmal ich weis ja net wies euch geht aber mir persönlich ist das umskillen viel zu teuer ich meine 50g wenn man zu oft umgeskillt hat sind doch schon sehr viel finde ich wie seht ihr das? und was für einen preis würdet ihr vorschlagen der bleibt dafür aber dann gleich
> 
> mfg schamll


 nö find ich überhaupt nicht
nimm mal nen schami, wenn man einfach mal so umskillen könnte, könnte man ja täglich beispielsweise zwischen ele schami und healschami wechseln, wie man grad lust und oders es braucht. und ich finde ele und heal schami sind fast sowas wie unterschiedliche klassen. deswegen find ich es richtig. das einzige was ich denke was man besser machen könnte wäre den preis des umskillens vom lvl abhängigmachen, so das man als lowlevel char noch billig umskillen kann und rumprobieren kann, aber dann als hilvl char sollte es richtig schön geld kosten, also mindestens 50G wenn nicht sogar noch mehr


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (13. März 2008)

Ich würde keinen gleichbleibenden Preis, sondern einen niedrigere Maximalgrenze vorschlagen. Bei einem zu niedrigen Preis is umskillen einfach nix besonderes mehr.
Allerdings würde ich für PvP und PvE vorschlagen, dass man sich verschiedene Skillungen speichern kann, die im entsprechenden Bereich abgerufen werden. So kann auch mal ein Tank im BG was reißen (außer Rüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Ordimir (13. März 2008)

Finde es eigentlich gut das die Kosten so hoch sind.
Weil viele sich dan vor jeder Inni umskillen würden je nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Achillezz (13. März 2008)

Is schon richtig so wie es ist......ich skill doch nicht täglich um, hallo!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn jemand meint er müsste öfters umskillen (ich sag nur Dudu), dann sollte er sich mal festlegen, oder die Klasse wechseln! [...oder ggf. jedes mal 50g zahlen]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit:  Ps.: Ich würd kotzen, wenn die erste Antwort auf meinen Thread von nem Moderator kommen würde! (nichts für ungut^^)


----------



## Grivok (13. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gratulation zur Umfrage. Man kann nicht nein wählen ohne auch einen niedrigeren Preis zu befürworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke Tikume
dafür gibt es nen penny für dein vieh
denn ich wollte auch Nein klicken ohne nen niedrigeren Preis zu nennen
da das nicht geht muss ich wohl 20 gold wählen obwohl ich 50 gold noch fast zu billig finde


----------



## Byron (13. März 2008)

Es soll ja leute geben, die mehrfach am tag umskillen....

Wers hat solls machen.
Ich hab mich für nen schwerpunkt entschieden und daher find ichs auch ok, das man das umskillen nicht für nen Appel und nen Ei bekommt.


----------



## Seufernator (13. März 2008)

Ich würde die Kosten fürs umskillen auch nach lvl abhängig machen. Und mit einem cd versehen. also nur alle zwei Tage umskillen oder so.
Oder dass man zwei Skillungen speichern kann und zwischen denen dann billig wechseln kann (so 1-2 gold)


----------



## ink0gnito (13. März 2008)

50g ist nix =D


----------



## Mini Vaati (13. März 2008)

ich finds zu teuer.Ich kann mich nie endscheiden(leider)welche skillung ich nehme.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (13. März 2008)

Tikume hat vollkommen Recht.

Es ist nicht Sinn des Erschaffers, dass du 5mal am Tag umskillst und die Umfrage gibt eine falsche Aussage, da bei den Preisen 50g fehlen.

Wer sich nicht für eine Skillung entscheiden kann, spielt eindeutig die falsche Klasse.

Und was sind 50g?! Am Tag machst durch die Dailys mindesten 100g, das sind mind. 700g die Woche.

*edith*
@Seufernator: Das mit den Skillungen speichern finde ich nett, aber die Preise sind absolut gerechtfertigt nun. Wenn ich umskille, dann schwankt das zwischen Furor und Def. Würde einem das lästige klicken ersparen und vor "Fehlklicks" schützen.


----------



## PlutoII (13. März 2008)

Ich finde auch das man in niedrigeren leveln weniger bezahlen sollte fürs umskillen weil man ja noch keine ahnung von den skilltrees hat und was einem am besten gefällt.


----------



## Sreal (13. März 2008)

für Berufsbedingte skillungen ist es einfach zu teuer. z.b. shadow priest mit dem schneider set (kp wie das jetzt heisst) sollte dieser auf holy skillen muss er auch die berufs spezi verändern für das heiler set z.b. natürlich sind solche sachen relativ weit hergeholt aber finde die preise gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Gias (13. März 2008)

ich fände ganz genau 0 Gold richtig!
ja genau NIX für LAU
-ich spiele zwar keinen druiden priester paladin oder krieger aber
ich finde es leicht assozial das die sich immer entscheiden müssen ob sie pve oder pvp machen wollen
während dds in beides ohne große abstriche gehen können

(spiel schurke und  kann mit hybrid-skillung (harp) zumindestens bei 
allen heros und kara locker mithalten)


----------



## K0l0ss (13. März 2008)

Konstanter Preis von 20-30 Gold halt ich für angemessen.


----------



## Paladom (13. März 2008)

Tikume sagte es bereits, die Umfrage ist schlecht durchdacht.

Ich finde die Preissteigerung nicht schlecht. So kann man als Anfänger auch mal verschiedene Skillungen ausprobieren. Der Endpreis sollte allerdings deutlich höher sein.

Nein, die Preise sind nicht zu hoch, und
Nein, ich will keinen konstanten Preis!

Das System ist schon ganz gut so!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. März 2008)

naja also für die die noch nicht so lange spielen ist 50g in gewisser weise ein weltuntergang nur damit man zB einen skill punkt in einen anderen baum setzen kann. deshalb finde ich es schon etwas übertrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (13. März 2008)

Mit dem nächsten Patch wird etwas eingeführt, dass dein Problem ein bisschen verkleinert...
Einmal den höchsten Rang erlernt, muss man nur immer den wieder erlernen, nicht von Rang 1 bis 5 z.b.


----------



## Timbolo (13. März 2008)

eindeutig zu teuer. Ich hab nen krieger und mache pvp und pve mit ihm. 

PvP = MS
PvE-Tank= Deff skillen
PvE-Off= Furor


Und in der woche fragen sich alle. WO BLEiben die ganzen deff-krieger? na wo wohl? die skillen auf off um damit sie pvp machen können und nebenbei als dd in ner ini durchgehen. 

Oder glaubt ihr im ernst das jmd ständig 40g ausgibt nur damit er mit randoms in ne Heroic geht ^^. 

Würden die Preise sinken, würde es mehr Tanks und Healer geben. So einfach. 

Und an alle die meinen skillen muss so teuer sein damit man sich entscheidet. Ihr seid genau die leute die einen anwhispern und fragen ob man nicht lust hat in ne heroic zu gehen und zu tanken. 

So long


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

50g ist bisle viel besonders für leute die pve und pvp machen

wl z.b.
pvp = sl/sl
pve = dot oder destro

ewig umskillen kosstet unmengen
fände es besonders besser da man so einen offtank der in ne hero mitwill überzeugen kann umzuskillen .. 10g ist ja nicht viel aber 50 ..


----------



## Black Muffin (13. März 2008)

Die Preise sind völlig in Ordnung, finde ich. 



> 50g ist bisle viel besonders für leute die  pve und pvp machen



Gibt es denn 'ne andere Möglichkeit? XD


----------



## Masterlock (13. März 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Tikume sagte es bereits, die Umfrage ist schlecht durchdacht.
> 
> Ich finde die Preissteigerung nicht schlecht. So kann man als Anfänger auch mal verschiedene Skillungen ausprobieren. Der Endpreis sollte allerdings deutlich höher sein.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Targuss (13. März 2008)

Also man kann nicht einfach sagen es ist zu teuer, ohne auch andere Punkte zu berücksichtigen. Die Wirtschaft in WoW ist, in gut deutsch, im Arsch. Ein Händler der viel Gold hat, könnte das AH leerkaufen und dann den Preisbestimmen und den Preis ganz einfach hochziehen, weil immer noch das Gold da ist und es genug Spieler gibt, die ihre Sachen trotzdem kaufen. Bliizard wird, denke ich, niemals das skillen billiger machen, ebenso wenig wie den epischen Flugskill, da dies einige der wenigen Dinge sind, mit denen sie Gold aus dem Umlauf ziehen könnten. Heißt also: Wenn niemand umskillt ist mehr Gold im Spiel, woraus folgt, dass Mats usw im AH teurer sind.

Das das Umskillen für niedrigere Level billiger wird, fänd ich gut, besonders für Neueinsteiger wäre das eine gute Sache.

mfg


----------



## Tidoc (13. März 2008)

Die Mats Preise haben rein garnix mit dem Geld das die Leute haben zutun. Sondern nach Angebot und Nachfrage


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

das würde den tank mangel sofort beheben

/vote for it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (13. März 2008)

Nein ich find das ist ok so.


----------



## Excelvior (13. März 2008)

Ich habe einen Kriegertwink und Skill in der Woche mind. 3mal um, 1 mal für PVP, 1mal Def weil ich in nem Kararaid  MT bin und für Zulaman auf Fury, weil ich da als DD mit geh. Und finde mind. 150g die Woche nur zum umskilln doch etwas happig. Und bevor mir wer mit mach dailys kommt, ich hasse farmen wie die Pest, hab ja auch noch meinen Main der auch 3-4 mal die Woche raidet, allerdings nich dafür umskillt, mit Repkosten plus Buffmats auf gut 600g kommt. Die ich halt irgendwie zusammenkratz. Und würde es sehr begrüßen wenn man die Kosten min. auf 25g kürzen würde. Dann gebe es wie ein paar Vorposter schon sagten mehr Deftanks und Heiler geben man kann zwar auch ohne Def- oder Heilskillung den Job erledigen, aber ich zumindest als Tank mit Offskillung habe nich den nerv mir das anzutun (hinter den Mobs herzurennen nur weil die DDler sich keine 3 Sek gedulden können bis man mal bisschen Aggro gemacht hat).


----------



## TheArea51 (13. März 2008)

Das umskillen an sich ist nicht Teuer man solll ja nicht jeden Tag umskillen aber die Talente jedesmal neu zu Lernen das ist erstens nervig und viel zu Teuer aber das wird ja mim neuen Patch wegfallen siehe Patchnotes!


----------



## ak47fatih (13. März 2008)

ich finde die leute die sagen das es nicht teuer ist ,wissen net was sie mit gold anfangen sollen .

die raiden nur oder machen NUR pvp.


ich spiele einen MS krieger und für die raidtage muss ich auf fury skillen und wenn man bedenkt das man an manchen tagen net raidet oder 2-3 tage frei hat läuft man doch net mit einer fury skillung in der arena oder im BG rum als opfer oder wie.20g wäre ok


im low lvl wäre es ok das die umskillung NIX kosten würde da man net genau weis was zum einen passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (14. März 2008)

Ja dann gebe es mehr Tanks und Heiler die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen könnten und nur aus profit in eine Ini ziehen würden und dann wenn sie ihr Ziel in der Ini erreichen, abhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (14. März 2008)

Wenn wir keine totale Inflation wollen, muss unser Gold doch irgendwo hin fließen, oder?
Ich finde es gut so wie es ist. Und teuer ist relativ, wenn man ab und zu die Daylies macht, bekommt man genug Gold zusammen.



ak47fatih schrieb:


> ich finde die leute die sagen das es nicht teuer ist ,wissen net was sie mit gold anfangen sollen .
> 
> die raiden nur oder machen NUR pvp.
> ich spiele einen MS krieger und für die raidtage muss ich auf fury skillen und wenn man bedenkt das man an manchen tagen net raidet oder 2-3 tage frei hat läuft man doch net mit einer fury skillung in der arena oder im BG rum als opfer oder wie.20g wäre ok
> ...


 Ich habe keinen großen Reichtum, es langt grade mal so fürs Nötigste, weil ich nicht jeden Tag spielen kann.
Trotzdem finde ich die Preise ok. Meinem Bruder geht es wie Dir, er ist Schurke und muss sich zwischen Raids und PvP auch immer umskillen. aber er schafft es ja auch ohne viel Gold zu haben. Es geht alles, gewusst wie ist die Devise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lokibu (14. März 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass es so wie es ist gut ist. Wenn man nicht gerade am sparen ist wegen nem Flugmount, tut es nicht so weh, ansonsten muss man halt damit leben.


----------



## Tiameth (14. März 2008)

Ich find die Preise völlig in Ordnung. Das bringt die Leute dazu, sich wenigstens halbwegs fest zu legen.

Für Leute die das Spiel in seiner ganzen Breite spielen, ist es teilweise allerdings schon bitter. Ich habe Leute in meiner Gilde, die (keinen Kupferling übertrieben) 300g pro Woche fürs umskillen ausgeben, weil sie zum heilen in der Arena einfach eine ganz andere Skillung brauchen als in MH/BT.


----------



## celticfrost (14. März 2008)

die preise sind meiner meinung nach ok...wie schon gesagt wurde, sollte die talentvergabe nicht dazu verkommen, nach lust und laune damit rumspielen zu können...ich meine, die skillung soll auch die grauen hirnzellen einwenig fordern...

find es gut so wie es ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (14. März 2008)

Ich sehe zwar ein das die Leute nicht wie wild hin und herwechseln sollen, aber für Klassen wie Krieger, grade wenn sie tanken, ist es zur Zeit einfach nicht drinn pve und pvp auch nur halbwegs erfolgreich zu bestreiten. Heilen kann ich bei beidem, dmg machen kann ich ohne großes umskillen bei beiden, aber diejenigen die den tank spielen sind einfach völlig am Arsch.


----------



## Ouna (14. März 2008)

Preis ist vollkommen ok. Es gibt genug daily quests, mit denen man das Umskillgold schnell wieder drin hat.
Damals musste ich auch mehrere Male mit meinem Wl für Arena/Raid umspeccen. Is zwar nervig, aber der Preis ist angemessen. 
Mittlerweile hab ich einen Raidchar und 2 Arenachars. Von daher np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (14. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> danke Tikume
> dafür gibt es nen penny für dein vieh
> denn ich wollte auch Nein klicken ohne nen niedrigeren Preis zu nennen
> da das nicht geht muss ich wohl 20 gold wählen obwohl ich 50 gold noch fast zu billig finde


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wäre für immer weiter steigende preise, die bei nichtgebrauch langsam wieder fallen.
wer alles haben will und dauernd umskillt, der sollte eher mehrere chars machen, finde ich...


----------



## Lantana28 (14. März 2008)

Hallo leutz, 

wie schon einige es erwähnten beim hochlevln wäre es okay den betrag gering zu erhalten, ist der maximal lvl erreicht sollte es aber keine grenze geben, so das man sich irgentwann einfach festlegen muss.


mfg Lantanah, lothar, KdL


----------



## Exomia (14. März 2008)

Hi,
Ich Spiele einen Mage mein normale Skillung 10/48/3 Ich bin Feuer aus Überzeugung. Nun wenn ich Raiden Gehe bin ich Feuer an schaden mangelt es nicht es gibt nur einen Gegener ....Al'ar....So beeindruckend und doch die Ratzia in meinem Goldbeutel. Wenn wir TK sind muss ich deep Frost oder zumindest Arkan-Frost sein. dadurch habe ich mich inerhalb weniger wochen von 5G auf 50G hoch gepuscht. Es liegt bei mir nicht daran das ich nicht weis was ich spielen soll, es liegt daran das ich weis was ich spielen kann und muss! und dafür finde ich so gut 120 G in einer woche etwas viel.

vote for:
Zwei Skillungen für die amn beim switchen immer 10-20 G bezahlt


----------



## Ocian (14. März 2008)

die umskillkosten sollten auf 80-150g hochgesetzt werden als normalpreis.

Denn durch die Daylies hat das Gold an wert verloren, die 50g waren zu preBC zeiten nioch viel aber heute?
10 Dayles sind 120g + Farmerei macht locker 200g xD
Also 4x Umskillen am tag kann man ohne verlust das ist zu einfach, denn man sollte sich auch irgendwann mal entscheiden.


----------



## Exomia (14. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> die umskillkosten sollten auf 80-150g hochgesetzt werden als normalpreis.
> 
> Denn durch die Daylies hat das Gold an wert verloren, die 50g waren zu preBC zeiten nioch viel aber heute?
> 10 Dayles sind 120g + Farmerei macht locker 200g xD
> Also 4x Umskillen am tag kann man ohne verlust das ist zu einfach, denn man sollte sich auch irgendwann mal entscheiden.




Wow super idee sprich ich soll meine Gilde im stich lassen wil ich kein Gold mehr habe da ich Arbeiten gehe, was Esse, nen Haushalt zu führen habe (ja ich kenne RL) und dadurch zwar zeit zum raiden bleibt aber weniger zum questen und großartig gold machen. Natürlich versuche ich Täglich mal ein paar quests zu machen aber das Klappt eben nicht immer ich muss auch mal Schlafen und den "Ehelichen"-Pflichten nach gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Wow super idee sprich ich soll meine Gilde im stich lassen wil ich kein Gold mehr habe da ich Arbeiten gehe, was Esse, nen Haushalt zu führen habe (ja ich kenne RL) und dadurch zwar zeit zum raiden bleibt aber weniger zum questen und großartig gold machen. Natürlich versuche ich Täglich mal ein paar quests zu machen aber das Klappt eben nicht immer ich muss auch mal Schlafen und den "Ehelichen"-Pflichten nach gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das stimmt, hat aber nen hacken: Wenn Dein Leben so aussieht (ich bezweifel das nich) dann wirst Du auch nich 4x die Woche umskillen oder? ^^


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Wow super idee sprich ich soll meine Gilde im stich lassen wil ich kein Gold mehr habe da ich Arbeiten gehe, was Esse, nen Haushalt zu führen habe (ja ich kenne RL) und dadurch zwar zeit zum raiden bleibt aber weniger zum questen und großartig gold machen. Natürlich versuche ich Täglich mal ein paar quests zu machen aber das Klappt eben nicht immer ich muss auch mal Schlafen und den "Ehelichen"-Pflichten nach gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noe musst du ja nicht
du musst dich nur entscheiden ob du wirklich unbedingt jeden tag umskillen musst
ich gehe auch arbeiten, hab hobbies und gehe raiden
ich skill einfach nur ganz selten um, da ich mir vorher gedanken mache wie ich skillen will
wer das nicht schafft, der soll halt jedesmal 50 gold zahlen
ne idee waere skillungen zu speichern, damit man sich nicht "ausversehen" verklickt
dann aber pro gespeicherte Skillung 200 Gold bezahlen


----------



## Arakon79 (14. März 2008)

Ordimir schrieb:


> Finde es eigentlich gut das die Kosten so hoch sind.
> Weil viele sich dan vor jeder Inni umskillen würden je nach Lust und Laune.



Was ja auch viele machen!  Was sind denn 50G wenn man am Tag das dreifache verdienen kann? Es sollte mindestens 500g kosten!


----------



## Exomia (14. März 2008)

Er sprach von vier mal umskillen am Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich von 120 G pro woche, ja ich weis die kann ich mir am Wochenende wieder rein farmen aber leider nicht immer würde ich nicht ab und an mal ein paar Blaue rnd Items finden hätte ich dauer minus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso und *knuff Shênya*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (14. März 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> die umskillkosten sollten auf 80-150g hochgesetzt werden als normalpreis.
> 
> Denn durch die Daylies hat das Gold an wert verloren, die 50g waren zu preBC zeiten nioch viel aber heute?
> 10 Dayles sind 120g + Farmerei macht locker 200g xD


Hab ihr alle zuviel Zeit??? sry aber ich komme meistens erst gegen 17 Uhr nach hause. und den raide ich am arbend ab und an... da ist nicht die zeit da... um 10 TQ zu machen und noch zu frmen


----------



## fre_k (14. März 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das man in niedrigeren leveln weniger bezahlen sollte fürs umskillen weil man ja noch keine ahnung von den skilltrees hat und was einem am besten gefällt.



es IST ja auf niegrigerem level billiger.
wen du noch nie umgeskillt hast zahlst 5g oder so.
du musst halt net mit level 15 gleich 7x umskilln bis du merkst das du eigentlich doch deine alte skillung behalten willst.
einer der von den preisen noch nix weis wird auch erst mal nicht umskilln da er auch net wissen wird wie grosse auswirkungen die talente auf seinen charakter haben.
wen er dan auch level 30 merkt das er net überalll 7-9 punkte hätte reinstecken sollen sondern sich auf einen oder 2 bäume beschränken wird er auch die paar G haben um umzuskillen.
und die andern die früh schon umskillen wollen werden auch erfahung mitm WoW haben und sich die skillbäume auf wow-europe oder sonst wo schon etwas angeschaut haben. dh sie müssen evtl 2-4 mal umskillen bis sie merken wie sie am meisten schaden machen. und das ist noch nicht soooo teuer.


----------



## Exomia (14. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Hab ihr alle zuviel Zeit??? sry aber ich komme meistens erst gegen 17 Uhr nach hause. und den raide ich am arbend ab und an... da ist nicht die zeit da... um 10 TQ zu machen und noch zu frmen



/sign



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SO siehts leider aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

und warum muesst ihr so oft umskillen?
ich mein ihr stoert euch an dem preis, sprich ihr skillt staendig hin und her (sonst wuerde es nicht stoeren
warum?


----------



## Minopales (14. März 2008)

Nein. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.. gibt genug Möglichkeiten schnell und einfach Geld zu verdienen in BC.. ich persönlich hab nen deff tank und nen resto shami und besitze derzeit ca. 7500g und habe 2 epic mopeds usw


----------



## Exomia (14. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> und warum muesst ihr so oft umskillen?
> ich mein ihr stoert euch an dem preis, sprich ihr skillt staendig hin und her (sonst wuerde es nicht stoeren
> warum?




Hab ich in einem Beitrag auf Seite zwei oder drei geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Minopales schrieb:


> Nein. Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen.. gibt genug Möglichkeiten schnell und einfach Geld zu verdienen in BC.. ich persönlich hab nen deff tank und nen resto shami und besitze derzeit ca. 7500g und habe 2 epic mopeds usw




GZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon in einem vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben besitze ich ein RL was seine Zeit braucht ich Raide bis zu 5 mal die Woche  und das Braucht auch Zeit, natürlich setze ich auch mal aus aber dann genau aus dem grund das Gold wird knapp, und ich setzt mich nen Abend hin und farme bis zum umfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwacke (14. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> und warum muesst ihr so oft umskillen?
> ich mein ihr stoert euch an dem preis, sprich ihr skillt staendig hin und her (sonst wuerde es nicht stoeren
> warum?




aha...

Und zu den anderen die immer labern macht Dailys etc. Mach das mal nach der Arbeit als Deff tank kurz vorm Raid Dailys fürn bissl Gold machen. Keine Chance! Dauert alles 3 mal solang ausser es is ne bombquest...


----------



## sarika (14. März 2008)

naja, es sollte die möglichkeit geben einmal die woche für geringe kosten umzuskillen. so kann der krieger am we raiden gehen und auf deff umskillen und unter der woche auf off oder furor um im pvp oder beim questen vorwärts zu kommen. bzw. die heiler die sich verhältnismäßig schwer tun alleine ihre quests zu erledigen, sollen die die mobs totheilen?

an sich hab ich nichts gegen die kosten fürs umskillen, aber grade heiler und deff tanks sind echt bescheiden dran, denn entweder brauchen sie hilfe bei quests oder sie müssen umskillen und mit anderer (dd) ausrüstung wirds auch nicht viel besser. wobei sie in raids meistens auch auf die bessere dmg ausrüstung warten müssen, bis die raid ddler alles haben. und eine gelungene mischskillung gibt es auch nicht, entweder das eine oder das andere.

ich habe auch zwei 70er, aber mit zwei kindern zuhause, nem mann und ner katze findet man auch nicht immer die zeit die daylis zu machen. und wer schonmal versucht hat mit nem holypala zu questen, der weiß wie mühsam das ist und wie oft man sich zum manareggen hinsetzen muß, trotz dmg equipt. würde es mich weniger kosten, würde ich unter der woche zum questen auf vergelter umskillen, da sieht man wenigstens den fortschritt und hat nicht nach drei mobs den resporn wieder hinter sich stehen.
und farmen ist öde, hab schon genug damit zu tun gehabt ruf zu farmen als man hero nur auf respektvoll rein kam. das war meistens nur repkosten farmen mit random gruppen, also auch keine möglichkeit sich geld zu verdienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooseman (14. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Hab ihr alle zuviel Zeit??? sry aber ich komme meistens erst gegen 17 Uhr nach hause. und den raide ich am arbend ab und an... da ist nicht die zeit da... um 10 TQ zu machen und noch zu frmen



Nein zu viel Zeit hab ich bestimmt nicht, aber man kann auch mal einen Abend die Woche nicht mit Raiden, sondern mit Goldfarmen durch Tagesquest, Mats sammeln verbringen.... Schnapp Dir einen Freund im TS oder hör Musik und das ist einmal die Woche; kein Problem. (Und bevor das Geschreie losgeht: Ich bin Berufstätig und habe eine Frau die nicht zoggt! Und es geht.)

@ TE 

Ich bin gegen eine herabstufung des Geldes, ich würde befürchten, das es eine Schwemme an Hybriden geben würde. Mmmmh. keiner will meinen Schurken, Jäger... im Raid. Ich reroll mal einen Dudu, da kann ich dann alles sein....


----------



## Schwacke (14. März 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> naja, es sollte die möglichkeit geben einmal die woche für geringe kosten umzuskillen. so kann der krieger am we raiden gehen und auf deff umskillen und unter der woche auf off oder furor um im pvp oder beim questen vorwärts zu kommen. bzw. die heiler die sich verhältnismäßig schwer tun alleine ihre quests zu erledigen, sollen die die mobs totheilen?
> 
> an sich hab ich nichts gegen die kosten fürs umskillen, aber grade heiler und deff tanks sind echt bescheiden dran, denn entweder brauchen sie hilfe bei quests oder sie müssen umskillen und mit anderer (dd) ausrüstung wirds auch nicht viel besser. wobei sie in raids meistens auch auf die bessere dmg ausrüstung warten müssen, bis die raid ddler alles haben. und eine gelungene mischskillung gibt es auch nicht, entweder das eine oder das andere.
> 
> ...




Absolut richtig!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwacke (14. März 2008)

Mooseman schrieb:


> Nein zu viel Zeit hab ich bestimmt nicht, aber man kann auch mal einen Abend die Woche nicht mit Raiden, sondern mit Goldfarmen durch Tagesquest, Mats sammeln verbringen.... Schnapp Dir einen Freund im TS oder hör Musik und das ist einmal die Woche; kein Problem. (Und bevor das Geschreie losgeht: Ich bin Berufstätig und habe eine Frau die nicht zoggt! Und es geht.)
> 
> @ TE
> 
> Ich bin gegen eine herabstufung des Geldes, ich würde befürchten, das es eine Schwemme an Hybriden geben würde. Mmmmh. keiner will meinen Schurken, Jäger... im Raid. Ich reroll mal einen Dudu, da kann ich dann alles sein....




Mal einen abend nicht mitraiden... aha und 24 leute im Stich lassen wenn man z.b. Mt oder secTank is oder healer etc... Die Gilde wird sich bedanken...^^


----------



## Shamozz (14. März 2008)

Alles viel zu teuer!

ICh will jeden Tag umskillen und nur 10kupfer blechen !!!1111!111!1!! 


Jetzt mal ernsthaft:

Wie ich gehört habe, wird es mit Patch 2.4 sogemacht, das die Kosten nach ner Zeit sinken.

Wer also 1-3 mal umskillt muss dann glaub ich 15g fürs 3. mal bleche und nach ner Zeit wrids billiger...


Aber skillst schon so oft um!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (14. März 2008)

Finde es eindeutig zu teuer, weil manche Klassen, die zwingend im Raid gebraucht werden, aber voll vorbereitet bei den Raids teilnehmen sollen, einfach verdammt schlecht farmen, bzw Killquests machen können... 

Man nehme nen Heiligpriester, da muss ja schon fast nen Schutz-Begleiter dabei sein, damit der Priester in Ruhe Blumen sammeln kann.. 
Von Daily-Quests, wo irgenwelche Mobs gekillt werden müssen, ganz zu schweigen. 
Für Leute die nicht jeden Tag 3-4 Stunden spielen, und demzufolgen keinen Farmchar haben, kaum zu machen... 

Für mich selbst, als Jäger, ist das natürlich unerheblich. 
Aber für Tanks und Healer finde ich das schon ziemlich happig. 

Gz, zu denen, die am Tag 10 Dailys machen.... Es soll Leute geben, die bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten... und dann um 19.00 Uhr ordentlich vorbereitet zum Raid erscheinen sollen.. 
Da kannste noch grad was essen, 5 Blumen pflücken und 2 Tränke machen, und kommst völlig aus der Puste beim Raid an..

Witzig finde ich Leute, die hier schreiben sie hätten noch nen RL, und würden die Woche 5 x raiden... 
Die anderen beiden Tage farmen sie sicher.. Grins. 
Also... 90 - 100 % aller Abende in WoW...   GZ, zu dem spannenden RL.. ^^
.
Fazit: Irgendwie ist WoW für Leute mit Beruf, Familie etc... nicht das richtige Spiel.
Ab Level 70 beziehen sich die Spielinhalte nur auf Raids, für diese Raids muss man sich vorbereiten, so dass man an raidfreien Tagen wieder im dem Spiel rumhängt, um das entsprechende Gold/Material zu farmen...
Biste mal 2 Wochen in Urlaub, verlierst du fast den Anschluß, weil alle wie die Getriebenen durchs Game hetzen und wieder nen Boss weiter sind...  
Naja.. bald dürfen die Getriebenen ja sogar 25 Dailys am Tag machen. 
Am besten mit jedem Twink 3 x 25 Dailys am Tag.. ^^ Das nenn ja mal spannend.
.
50 g  sind für normal gebliebene Menschen definitiv zu teuer.


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

Schwacke schrieb:


> Mal einen abend nicht mitraiden... aha und 24 leute im Stich lassen wenn man z.b. Mt oder secTank is oder healer etc... Die Gilde wird sich bedanken...^^



wenn du eh jeden abend raidest und nur dafuer online kommst, da du keine zeit hast dailys zu machen
wofuer dann umskillen
hab selber heil dudu und deff-krieger
die bleiben einfach so wie sie sind 
denn mit beiden kann ich prima gold farmen gehen nebenher
oder hindert mich irgend etwas daran bergabu und kraeuterkunde zu betreiben???


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

Umskillen sollte das 10 fache kosten, mindestens.  Man soll sich gefälligst entscheiden was man machen will. Und wenn da einer anfängt mit "ICh hab ja RL und nit soviel zeit!" ähm ja, und wofür skillst du dann dauernd um???

Wasn Bullshit mit umskillen zu teuer, viel zu günstig ist es im moment.


----------



## Hellersche (14. März 2008)

Ja mann hätte wnigstens einen punkt mit 50g oder wie es jetzt ist eintragen können. 

Ich finds auch ok und als mage ist es auch nicht so tragisch da mann sich eh für ne skillung entscheidet und die auch meistens bei behällt auserdem 50g die hatt mann heutzutage mit tagesquests in 20-30 minuten zusammen.


----------



## Schwacke (14. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn du eh jeden abend raidest und nur dafuer online kommst, da du keine zeit hast dailys zu machen
> wofuer dann umskillen
> hab selber heil dudu und deff-krieger
> die bleiben einfach so wie sie sind
> ...



Hab nie gesagt das ich nur zum raid on komme. bin schon eher on aber Arena oder doch mal schnell paar hundert gold farmen muss auch sein und dafür muss umgeskillt werden. Vor allem wenn man in 3 Teams an unterschiedlichen Tagen Arena-Spiele macht, heisst es dann z.B. schonmal innerhalb von 3 Tagen 6 mal umskillen


----------



## Akium (14. März 2008)

Schwacke schrieb:


> Mal einen abend nicht mitraiden... aha und 24 leute im Stich lassen wenn man z.b. Mt oder secTank is oder healer etc... Die Gilde wird sich bedanken...^^



.
Ich würde mich bedanken, über ne Gilde, die von im "Stich lassen" redet, wenn man anstatt 5 x die Woche nur 4 x raiden mag...  Anders kann ich den Begriff "mal einen Abend" nicht auffassen. 

Selbst 4 x raiden die Woche, bedeutet dass man mind 70 % seiner Abende (Freizeit) in WoW verbringt...
Das ist doch krank, dann von "im Stich lassen" zu reden.


----------



## Exomia (14. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Umskillen sollte das 10 fache kosten, mindestens.  Man soll sich gefälligst entscheiden was man machen will. Und wenn da einer anfängt mit "ICh hab ja RL und nit soviel zeit!" ähm ja, und wofür skillst du dann dauernd um???
> 
> Wasn Bullshit mit umskillen zu teuer, viel zu günstig ist es im moment.




WoW du hast wirklich Recht und mir die richtige Richtung gezeigt!
In zukunft werde ich das bleiben was ich bin und wenn der Boss eben immun gegen meine Angriff ist, scheiß drauf! Die anderen sollen genügend Schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loyny (14. März 2008)

Ich Skille durschnittlich 2 Mal die woche meine priesterin hin und zurück
mit reiner Holyskillung die auf manaeffizienz und heilleistung ausgelegt 
ist, bin ich in wow das Opfer schlechthin, dafür aber in pve ein guter heiler. 
wenn ich pvp (bg oder arena ) mache skill ich Dizi 
wenn jetzt leute mit so witzigen vorschägen kommen das umskillen 10 mal so viel 
kosten sollten kann ich nur sagen ok , aber dann bitte keine beschwerden mehr über 
mangelnde tanks und heiler.
und dazu das man sich ja an den ach so tollen tagesq dumm und dämlich verdient, bitte 
rechnet auch buffood tränke verzauberungen sockel öle repkosten und dergleichen ein

vote for 2 skillungen die in pve pvp gewechsellt werden


----------



## Mightymagic (14. März 2008)

Mir geht es auf den Senkel, dass für einen Punkt, den ich als Hexer verbessern kann, weil ich den anders abdecke immer Zahlen muss. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Punkteabhängigen umskillen. Für einen Punkt abzug sagen wir mal 10g. So könnte ich optimieren ohne für dieses umskillen 50g ausgeben zu müssen? Die Grenzen wären ja eh da, wenn ich sehe, dass ich in einem Baum 41 Punkte brauche um XY ganz unten im Baum zu erreichen. Und wer ganz neu skillen will, gibt halt mal eben 610g aus.


----------



## Mepho (14. März 2008)

Für umskillen bezahlen? Nein Danke!

Im Gegenteil, es sollte sogar noch eine Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, eine bestimmte Anzahl von Talentbäumen abzuspeichern, um sie je nach Bedarf abrufen zu können. 

Gruß,
Mepho


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> WoW du hast wirklich Recht und mir die richtige Richtung gezeigt!
> In zukunft werde ich das bleiben was ich bin und wenn der Boss eben immun gegen meine Angriff ist, scheiß drauf! Die anderen sollen genügend Schaden machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und wie oft stehst du an dem Boss?? 
Sry, aber wer sich für jeden Boss die passendste Skillung auslegt ist mehr als selber schuld, klar bei Al'ar stehst zwar blöd da als Fir mage, aber unsere mages kriegens auch gebacken mit feuer skillung massig dmg zu amchen denn ja, auch als Fire mage hast du andere fähigkeiten.


----------



## German Viking (14. März 2008)

Wir reden hier immernoch über ein Rollenspiel...
Man entscheidet sich am Anfang für einen Char und eine Skillung und sollte die beibehalten.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das umskillen auf 5-Mal beschränken.
Es kann und soll nunmal nicht jeder alles können.
Weil das aber eben nicht so ist und WoW sich immermehr in die PvP und Raid-ecke verabschiedet, bin ich zu HdRo umgestiegen, wo eine Klasse noch wirklich das verkörpert, was der Klassenname aussagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mepho (14. März 2008)

@ German Viking

_Wir reden hier immernoch über ein Rollenspiel...
Man entscheidet sich am Anfang für einen Char und eine Skillung und sollte die beibehalten.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das umskillen auf 5-Mal beschränken.
Es kann und soll nunmal nicht jeder alles können.
Weil das aber eben nicht so ist und WoW sich immermehr in die PvP und Raid-ecke verabschiedet, bin ich zu HdRo umgestiegen, wo eine Klasse noch wirklich das verkörpert, was der Klassenname aussagt._

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und Freude mit Hdro! Das meine ich jetzt wirklich ernst und nicht ironisch. Aber, selbst bei Hdro ist es Dir möglich beliebig oft Deine Skillung zu wechseln (gegen Bezahlung). Du wirst teilweise sogar dazu genötigt. Der Wächter z.B. (selber gespielt) hat mit Buch 12 noch weitere Fähigkeiten bekommen, um ihn noch flexibler zu machen und ihn somit auch offensiv spielen zu können. Der Wächter ist defensiv ausgelegt (klassischer Tank, viel einstecken und weniger damage).

Es gibt da nur das kleine Problem, daß Du nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Rassen-, Klassen-, oder Elitefähigkeiten mitnehmen kannst. Falls es die Situation also erfordert, wirst Du umskillen müssen (um flexibel zu bleiben). Ich möchte Dir Hdro jetzt nicht mies machen, aber ich habe wirklich laut gelacht, als ich nach einigen Stunden WoW sehen mußte, was Turbine schamlos von WoW übernommen hat. Trotz allem ist Hdro aber ein schönes und von der Dramatik her gelungenes Spiel.

Gruß,
Mepho


----------



## ak47fatih (14. März 2008)

wieso reden die leute immer über diese tagesQten.

ich brache fast stunde für alle Quest oder auch mal länger jenachdem wie viele spieler dort sind.

dann umskillen ~50 g = 5 tagesQten
dann noch die repkosten im raid ca 20g(ohne wips^^) jenach dem was du machst (tanken /DD).

oder geht ihr in die  raids mit grün/blau ausgerüsstet leuten


und das um skillen sollte BLIZZ sich gedanken machen .
wird dd gesucht  hier offkrieger ne macht keinen schaden oder was weis ich für ausreden die haben dann skillt man um auf einen tank und findet dieses mal keine gruppe weil alle dd oder heiler suchen .


----------



## Pomona (14. März 2008)

Timbolo schrieb:


> eindeutig zu teuer. Ich hab nen krieger und mache pvp und pve mit ihm.
> 
> PvP = MS
> PvE-Tank= Deff skillen
> ...



seh ich ganz genau so, wenn das umskillen billiger wäre, oder gar nix kostet, dann würde ich auch viel öfter die rolle spielen die gebraucht wird in der gruppe, also tank, heiler oder dd. so spiele ich ab und zu meinen pala als dd in ner ini und wenn dringend nötig skille ich halt auf tank um, aber dann gleich wieder auf vergelter weil man in der arena als tank nichts reissen kann und für hero inis ein tank da ist.
ich wäre entweder dafür, die kosten fürs umskillen auf 10g max runterzusetzen, dann muss man eben wie jetzt auch, seine 5 equips farmen (holy pve, holy pvp, ret pvp, ret pve, tank) oder es kostet 50g oder sogar mehr und die arena und tier sets ändern sich gleich mit.


----------



## Kartia (14. März 2008)

Wie fast in jedem post von euch der will, das es so bleibt oder teurer wird, einfach nur drin steht das man sich auf eine Skillung einig bleiben soll. Aber, was machen die Defftanks etc. ich rede nun vom Defftank da ich einen als Mainchar spiele. Ich bin Maintank und somit wenn ich mich anmelde 100%ig dabei das heisst es bleibt A. Wenig Zeit zu farmen B. Farmen macht kein spass^^ C. Es gibt wenige Tage wo ich wirklich mal Arena machen kann.

Hinzu kommt noch das ich halt schaun muss das mein Arenapartner da ist, und da er auch mitraidet und studiert hat er auch nicht viel Zeit das heisst ich muss wohl mal kurzfristig umskillen, so als Beispiel Dienstag ist Raid nd am Dienstag in der Nacht hätte mein Partner Zeit, am Mittwoch ist wieder Raid das heisst ich muss wieder umskillen sind wieder 50Gold bin ich schon bei 100Gold das war nur für 1Arena Team und es gibt auch 3er und 5er je nach dem, ausserdem möchte man auch mal nicht in einer Instanz tanken und dann Skill ich für Kara mal Furor wahlweise... da bin ich bestimmt bei 200g NUR fürs umskillen aber leute die halt einfach mal kaum PVP machen oder nur mit ner low Wertung spielen bzw. es nicht ernst nehmen weil sie nur ihre 200Arena punkte "leechen" wollen, die müssen ja nicht umskillen.

Naja das ist meine Meinung :x


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (14. März 2008)

1. umskillen ist nicht zu teuer, sonst würden es nicht zahlreiche leute mindestens 1x/woche machen
2. die umfrage is schwachsinnig und sinnlos

danke

btw:
@kartina
du hast es erfasst.
möchtest du pve oder möchtest du pve?
möchtest du tanken oder möchtest du dmg drücken?

leute, die nicht wissen, was sie wollen, müssen eben umskillen.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (14. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Hab ihr alle zuviel Zeit??? sry aber ich komme meistens erst gegen 17 Uhr nach hause. und den raide ich am arbend ab und an... da ist nicht die zeit da... um 10 TQ zu machen und noch zu frmen


dan kannst du halt nicht umskillen, wer keine zeit investiert darf sich nicht wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. würde mal ein moderator die umfrage editieren ist ja unglücklich eingestellt


----------



## Gumbie (14. März 2008)

ok zu teuer ist es auf jeden fall aber denkt ihr nicht dass 10g zu wenig ist? ich meine eine daily und schon wieder was man will...
naja es sollte so bei 50g bleiben denn im moment muss ich 150g zahlen, da ich immer von ms auf tank und tank auf ms skille   "wöchendlich"


----------



## Throgan (14. März 2008)

Ich find die preise auch vollkommen OK, was soll es auch bringen jeden Tag irgendwie umzuskillen?

Wenn ich mir so überlege wie lange es dauern würde zum bsp. für Druiden für alle 3 verschiedenen Skillungen das nötige Equip zu besitzen, hat man die Kohle locker auf Tasche. Und vorher macht es in meinen Augen ohnehin keinen Sinn zu versuchen mit seinem Katzenequip Baum zu spielen oder Eule.

Klar gibt es auch genug Skillungen bei den verschiedenen Klassen, wo das Equip für alles taugt, wenn man jedoch seinen Char halbwegs beherrscht und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist, sind 50g nix, oder man hat es einfach net nötig dauernd seine Skillung zu ändern =)

Abgesehen davon macht es Blizz ohnehin schon immer wieder einfacher für die Leute, siehe den Eisblock für ALLE Mages, es ist nun nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich für gewisse Encounter extra auf Eis zu skillen wegen dem Block. Genau wie die kommende Kostensenkung von 3-5g für Skills die man beim umskillen nicht mehr "verlernt"....

/edit:

Was fehlt ist eine Funktion die einem die Möglichkleit bietet nach dem Talenteverlernen etwa 3-5 Minuten an der Skillung zu basteln. Jeder kann sich mal verklicken und ich finds persönlich sehr ätzend wenn man einen Punkt versehentlich falsch setzt und dann nochmal mehr blechen muss =)


----------



## Mepho (14. März 2008)

*nicePiccolo* schrieb:


> 1. umskillen ist nicht zu teuer, sonst würden es nicht zahlreiche leute mindestens 1x/woche machen
> 2. die umfrage is schwachsinnig und sinnlos
> 
> danke



Nun, für den TE war diese Umfrage wohl nicht schwachsinnig und sinnlos genug, daher sollte sie zumindest respektiert werden.

Mal abgesehen von den vielen Interessierten hier, die auch was sachliches beizutragen hatten oder haben. Oder würdest Du die hier auch als schwachsinnig bezeichnen?


----------



## Schwacke (14. März 2008)

*nicePiccolo* schrieb:


> 1. umskillen ist nicht zu teuer, sonst würden es nicht zahlreiche leute mindestens 1x/woche machen
> 2. die umfrage is schwachsinnig und sinnlos
> 
> danke



nur zu 1. Doch! es ist definitiv zu teuer. Aber zum Glück gibt es auch mal ne Raidfrei Woche. Da muss man halt dann schnell in den 7 Tagen 4-5 Tage lang á 10 Std farmen um auf 5k g zu kommen das man wieder 2 Monate Raiden und Arena machen kann. Aber die Farm Woche ist immer ne harte Woche für diejenigen, die noch andre Sachen zu tun haben ausser 16 Std am Tag Wow zu zocken^^


----------



## Exomia (14. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Und wie oft stehst du an dem Boss??
> Sry, aber wer sich für jeden Boss die passendste Skillung auslegt ist mehr als selber schuld, klar bei Al'ar stehst zwar blöd da als Fir mage, aber unsere mages kriegens auch gebacken mit feuer skillung massig dmg zu amchen denn ja, auch als Fire mage hast du andere fähigkeiten.




Ja natürlich ich hau als Feuer-Mage Frost raus ist ja dann auch sinnvoll, das mein ich ernst! Arkan wäre blöd so schnell kann ich garnicht oom sagen wie ichs dann bin. Nur ist es denke ich ein unterschied ob mein cast nun mit 2K critted oder mit 4-5. Es ist eine vereinfachung  ein erleichterung und wer es eben einfacher haben will der soll bezahlen klar ich versteh das ja alles. Jedoch versteh ich nicht wie man so wehemend auch dagegen sein kann. Ich schade niemanden mim umskillen ich helfe nicht mir sondern 24 anderen Leuten, ich tuhe es gerne weil es Spaß macht. Doch wer gibt gerne viel gold aus ?


An alle Leute die meinen einmal Entscheiden und das wars  sorry aber das ist absoluter bullsh...t! Ich möchte euch mal sehen wie ihr vielleicht vor nem Boss steht und noch einen Feral dudu / shadow preast oder was weis ich zu viel habt der wenn er umskillen würde den Heilungs difiziet beheben könnte. Was wäre euch dann lieber Aufhören oder das einer Umskillt ?!


----------



## Erital (14. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Preise sind meiner Ansicht nach ok. Sinn ist es ja abzuschrecken, damit man sich auch für eine Skillung mehr oder minder entscheidet. Wenn jeder jederzeit alles sein kann braucht man nicht mehr verschiedene Skillungen.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Umskillen sollte das 10 fache kosten, mindestens.  Man soll sich gefälligst entscheiden was man machen will. Und wenn da einer anfängt mit "ICh hab ja RL und nit soviel zeit!" ähm ja, und wofür skillst du dann dauernd um???
> 
> Wasn Bullshit mit umskillen zu teuer, viel zu günstig ist es im moment.



50g sind praktisch nix, aber schon mal daran gedacht, das z.B ein frostmage im raid kaum was zu suchen hat, aber er als fire mage in der arena nix zu suchen hat?Oder krieger die im raid MT spielen, aber auch arena mögen, soll er da z.B locks tanken?

Mach dich nicht lächerlich mit deinem zehnfachen, balg.

Ich z.B bin 4 tage die woche Sub geskillt zwecks arena/bgs, und die restlichen 3 tage Combat, zwecks raiden, aber nein, du schaltest nicht dein hirn ein.


----------



## Ilunadin (14. März 2008)

Finde es ok.... muss man sich halt entscheiden und nicht mit nach ZA etc. nur wiel sich die gelegenheit ergibt....ICH habe mit meinem Krieger PvP betrieben bis ich hatte was ich woltle dann wurde r dd und bleibt es auch...mein DUDU ist und bleibt Heiler....mein Jäger ist und bleibt Markmansship-Jäger....klar würde mich der rest interessieren aber der schweinehund hat keine macht über mich so wie das bei macnhen zu sein scheint....daher /vote für höheren Preis damit manche es lernen


Und 50 G farmt man EGAL mit was auf Lvl 70 in 1-2 Studnen....(teils auch shcneller)


----------



## Schwacke (14. März 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Finde es ok.... muss man sich halt entscheiden und nicht mit nach ZA etc. nur wiel sich die gelegenheit ergibt....ICH habe mit meinem Krieger PvP betrieben bis ich hatte was ich woltle dann wurde r dd und bleibt es auch...mein DUDU ist und bleibt Heiler....mein Jäger ist und bleibt Markmansship-Jäger....klar würde mich der rest interessieren aber der schweinehund hat keine macht über mich so wie das bei macnhen zu sein scheint....daher /vote für höheren Preis damit manche es lernen
> Und 50 G farmt man EGAL mit was auf Lvl 70 in 1-2 Studnen....(teils auch shcneller)




aha. dann poste mal den link zu deinen pvp Krieger, da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Maxell2 (14. März 2008)

Genau wie gesagt würde es ist zu abrschrukung da ich sage nur Druide weil als druide bräuchte man nur 2equipts das were das Heiler und Tank du schaust im raid ah es sindd zu wenig heiler ok dann werde ich halt heiler 20g ist ja nicht viel sind ja nur 2 teilweise in der netherschwinge eine quest. Oder inder Inze ah es wird tank gesucht wieder zurück auf tank. Es soll dazu sein damit nicht jeder am tag2 umskillt.Weil es das das gleiche wie mim namens wechsel es soll er symbolisch da sein das jeder seinen namen wechselt.

MfG Mâxell


----------



## DoNsen (14. März 2008)

> Ist umskillen zu teuer?



Nein


----------



## Tandrasil (14. März 2008)

Also ich finde es sinnvoll, die Kosten fürs Umskillen bis lvl 50/60 konstant bei 5/10g zu belassen. Zumal ich es aus früheren Anfangszeiten kenne, man weiss nicht wie man sich skillen soll, wo und was am besten ist. besonders dann, wenn man eine neue Klasse anfängt. Bei meinem Hexer z.B. hab ich bis lvl 40 best. 5x umgeskillt und dann ist es doch ziemlich teuer, jedes mal das schöne Gold dafür zu berappen. Experimentierfreudig sind wir ja wohl alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ab den höhren lvl, wie oben geschrieben, find ich den höhren Kostenfaktor schon angebraht, damit man sich 2-3x das Umskillen überlegt. Außerdem hat man ja eh locker (beim entspannten farmen) seine 150-250G am Tag zusammen. Dann kann man sich denn auch mal das umskillen leisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalatos (14. März 2008)

umskillen ist zu teuer denn jeder raid kann sagen skill um weil vllt nen eleschami healequip und dmgequip hat und in zulaman wird er als heiler gebraucht und in blacktempel als dd und dann? tja dann muss er wohl umskillen wenn er im raid bleiben soll was soll er sonst tun
und da isnd 50g auch zuviel sag ich mal ich wäre ja eher für so 20-35g aber keine 50!


----------



## Thug (14. März 2008)

Kann nicht mitvoten weil keine 50g zur Auswahl stehen...  Nächste mal vielleicht die Antwort Nein  mit berücksichtigen...  Kann von mir aus auch 100g kosten,  sonst würd man ja nur noch umskillen...


----------



## musssein (14. März 2008)

ach wollt dick ne wall verfassen...aber im endeffekt...spielt einen defftank! dann seht ihr es selbst. 100% nur im gruppenspiel zu gebrauchen, und wer 1 und 1 zusammen zählen kann...

PS und ich werd einen feuchten kehricht tun und mich in die tank rolle verbannen lassen, wo ich dann auf abruf warten kann. was gibt es da nicht zu checken..man kann NICHTS machen. ich skille nach dem raid um auf off 2 mal wöchentlich hin und zurück ...und dann hier : *lange nase* euch tank suchern


----------



## Bloodyfish (14. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gratulation zur Umfrage. Man kann nicht nein wählen ohne auch einen niedrigeren Preis zu befürworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mehr braucht man da auch garned sagen


----------



## Kavu (14. März 2008)

wo ist es zu teuer? fängst bei 10 silber an udn steigerst dich bis zu 50g und wenn du lange zeit nicht umspeccen gehst sinkt der preis jede woche um 5 g bis zum max von 15g (oder waren es 10g^^)

die preise sind angemessen dazu das man daylie quests machen kann und es sowieso zuviel gold in wow gibt ist umspeccen neben dem epic flug mount die mit einzige möglichkeit das geld wieder zu entfernen...



> umskillen ist zu teuer denn jeder raid kann sagen skill um weil vllt nen eleschami healequip und dmgequip hat und in zulaman wird er als heiler gebraucht und in blacktempel als dd und dann? tja dann muss er wohl umskillen wenn er im raid bleiben soll was soll er sonst tun
> und da isnd 50g auch zuviel sag ich mal ich wäre ja eher für so 20-35g aber keine 50!



also ich bitte dich aber wen ein raid leute los schickt zum umskillen dann sollter er sich mehr member suchen das der leader für jede ini eine ausgewogene grp hat... je größer das spieler poll das zur auswahl steht ist desto ausgewogener die grp


----------



## Achillezz (14. März 2008)

Dieser Thread beweist, dass die Community es immer wieder schafft, aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten zu machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (14. März 2008)

Also ich persönlich leide schon drunter das es so teuer ist,
normalerweise spiele Prot aber derzeit bin ich für mh und BT heiler und für SSC und FDS Prot und Arena will man ja auch noch spielen...
Also sind in der Woche min 200g weg...
ABer wtf so sind die regeln...
Müsste mir halt noch 2 Palas als Twink zulegen XD


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

Schwacke schrieb:


> Hab nie gesagt das ich nur zum raid on komme. bin schon eher on aber Arena oder doch mal schnell paar hundert gold farmen muss auch sein und dafür muss umgeskillt werden. Vor allem wenn man in 3 Teams an unterschiedlichen Tagen Arena-Spiele macht, heisst es dann z.B. schonmal innerhalb von 3 Tagen 6 mal umskillen



naja wer nur mit der jeweiligen skillung fuers farmen, Pvp, PvE klar kommt, der muss halt zahlen
ich hab selber nen deff krieger und nen heildruiden
mit denen geh ich auch farmen OHNE extra umzuskillen




Exomia schrieb:


> An alle Leute die meinen einmal Entscheiden und das wars  sorry aber das ist absoluter bullsh...t! Ich möchte euch mal sehen wie ihr vielleicht vor nem Boss steht und noch einen Feral dudu / shadow preast oder was weis ich zu viel habt der wenn er umskillen würde den Heilungs difiziet beheben könnte. Was wäre euch dann lieber Aufhören oder das einer Umskillt ?!



wenn der raid will, dass einer umskillt, weil er gerade in ner anderen rolle gebraucht wird, zahlt der raid.
wenn er es nicht tut....schlechter raid...dafuer gibt es ne raid-kasse
(mal abgesehen davon, dass bei nem kara-run ca. 40-50 gold abfallen, wenn man nicht dauerwiped



Thug schrieb:


> Kann nicht mitvoten weil keine 50g zur Auswahl stehen...  Nächste mal vielleicht die Antwort Nein  mit berücksichtigen...  Kann von mir aus auch 100g kosten,  sonst würd man ja nur noch umskillen...



bin mal ausnahmsweise voll und ganz deiner meinung!


----------



## e_guido (14. März 2008)

ich finde es genau richtig, was Minastirit geschrieben hat.
ich bin auch hexer und hab kein bock, jede woche 100g fürs umskillen auszugeben! (einmal fürs pvp und dann wieder auf pve)

im pve hat man völlig andere skillungen als im pvp. 
wenn man mit ner pve skillung in die arena geht, kann man gar nix reißen!
genauso is es in ner ini mit pvp skillung.

ich habe deshalb in den letzten 2-3 wochen kein pvp mehr gemacht, weil ich einfach kein geld dafür übrig hab. 

ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass blizzard wow etwas pvp freundlicher machen will, aber ich denke mal, dass man dazu die kosten fürs umskillen senken sollte. es gibt sicher viele andere, die kein pvp machen, weil sie net ständig umskillen wollen.


was noch eine viel höhere hürde fürs umskillen ist, ist es, überhaupt das equip dazu zu haben! nen def tank zb. tank und dmg equip und vllt noch pvp zeug.
das sollte doch reichen, dass man sich die ausrüstung farmt, da muss man ja net auch noch so viel fürs skillen zahlen müssen.


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

aha, und was sind auf lv 70 bitte, 50g?!
50g macht man in 10 mins als schurke zumindest, als nicht schurke braucht man dafür auch nicht länger wie 30 mins.
Manche wollen immer alles in den anus gesteckt kriegen


----------



## HolyDoreen (14. März 2008)

sind hexer zu imba? sind repkosten zu teuer? sind instanzen viel zu schwer? findet ihr auch, dass die farbe des wassers in den marschen rot sein sollte?
au kinners ich kanns bald net mehr hören. wenn wer meint täglich umskillen zu müssen, dann is das doch dem sein problem.
was für ne bescheuerte umfrage, wenn ich nein sag soll ich trotzdem nen preis wählen den ich gar net will.


----------



## musssein (14. März 2008)

haha, dann geh mal mit einem defftank farmen! wo jede andere klasse neben dir 3 mobs in der zeit legt...da lohnt sich halt das umskillen extra fürs farmen, wenn man eine gewisse zeit unterwegs ist. schurke wieder..jeder dd kann gleich mal aus der "diskussion" austeigen! die müssen grad ma für pvp umskillen


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

e_guido schrieb:


> ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass blizzard wow etwas pvp freundlicher machen will, aber ich denke mal, dass man dazu die kosten fürs umskillen senken sollte. es gibt sicher viele andere, die kein pvp machen, weil sie net ständig umskillen wollen.
> was noch eine viel höhere hürde fürs umskillen ist, ist es, überhaupt das equip dazu zu haben! nen def tank zb. tank und dmg equip und vllt noch pvp zeug.
> das sollte doch reichen, dass man sich die ausrüstung farmt, da muss man ja net auch noch so viel fürs skillen zahlen müssen.



du willst alles, aber nix dafuer tun?
am besten nen fertigen 70er mit 3 kompletten sets und umskillen fuer lau?
noch ein epic mount geschenkt oben drauf?
ach ja und flasks fuer raids kriegst fuer 5 kupfer beim haendler direkt vor der ini
*ne beruhigunstablette nimmt*

equipp ist inzwischen leicht genug zu kriegen, was auch gut so ist
aber beim skillen sollte schon ne unterscheidung bleiben
ich stehe auf dem standpunkt wer alles koennen will, kann nix richtig...
entweder du bist deff krieger, oder MS-krieger oder Fury-Krieger
alles drei zusammen geht nicht

edit:


musssein schrieb:


> haha, dann geh mal mit einem defftank farmen! wo jede andere klasse neben dir 3 mobs in der zeit legt...da lohnt sich halt das umskillen extra fürs farmen, wenn man eine gewisse zeit unterwegs ist. schurke wieder..jeder dd kann gleich mal aus der "diskusion" austeigen! die müssen grad ma für pvp umskillen



jo geh ich...einmal in der woche
off-equipp an und los geht es
klappt super


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

musssein schrieb:


> haha, dann geh mal mit einem defftank farmen! wo jede andere klasse neben dir 3 mobs in der zeit legt...da lohnt sich halt das umskillen extra fürs farmen, wenn man eine gewisse zeit unterwegs ist. schurke wieder..jeder dd kann gleich mal aus der "diskusion" austeigen! die müssen grad ma für pvp umskillen




Was hat es damit zutun ob ich DD bin?Ich skill mich auch fürs pve und fürs pvp um.
Und btw. stfu fool ich hab auch n tank und dann?Mit dem skill ebenfalls 2x die woche um, von dem her, wayne?


----------



## HolyDoreen (14. März 2008)

musssein schrieb:


> haha, dann geh mal mit einem defftank farmen! wo jede andere klasse neben dir 3 mobs in der zeit legt...da lohnt sich halt das umskillen extra fürs farmen, wenn man eine gewisse zeit unterwegs ist. schurke wieder..jeder dd kann gleich mal aus der "diskussion" austeigen! die müssen grad ma für pvp umskillen




machs wie jeder andre auch, mach daylies oder betreib handel durch professions. 
allein durch daylies machste scho 150g/tag und für die idiotensicheren quests brauchst noch net mal ne skillung.
die tanks die ich kenne haben entweder nen farmchar, haben leute die mit ihnen farmen gehn oder habens gar net nötig da sie von ihrer gilde optimal unterstützt werden. glaube eher es liegt an dir, nicht am preis der skillkosten.


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> 50g sind praktisch nix, aber schon mal daran gedacht, das z.B ein frostmage im raid kaum was zu suchen hat, aber er als fire mage in der arena nix zu suchen hat?Oder krieger die im raid MT spielen, aber auch arena mögen, soll er da z.B locks tanken?
> 
> Mach dich nicht lächerlich mit deinem zehnfachen, balg.
> 
> Ich z.B bin 4 tage die woche Sub geskillt zwecks arena/bgs, und die restlichen 3 tage Combat, zwecks raiden, aber nein, du schaltest nicht dein hirn ein.




Omg, und wieder eine/einer die meint man könnte auf mehreren Hochzeiten rumtanzen und nichts dafür zu tun.. Es ist keinem Verboten zu Raiden und Arena zu machen, aber die kosten fürs umskillen musst nun mal du tragen.

Jeder hatte mal eine Zeit in der er/sie beides machen wollte und sich irgendwann entscheiden musste bzw mit den Konsequenzen leben muss, was du antscheinend mit deinem "Kleingeist" (ich begebe mich mal nach unten auf dein Niveau) nicht verstanden hast.

Und zu deinem "Balg" und "Hirn einschalten" fällt mir echt nix mehr ein



ink0gnito schrieb:


> Was hat es damit zutun ob ich DD bin?Ich skill mich auch fürs pve und fürs pvp um.
> Und btw. stfu fool ich hab auch n tank und dann?Mit dem skill ebenfalls 2x die woche um, von dem her, wayne?



Muss man dazu noch was sagen?? Nein machst dich mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Omg, und wieder eine/einer die meint man könnte auf mehreren Hochzeiten rumtanzen und nichts dafür zu tun.. Es ist keinem Verboten zu Raiden und Arena zu machen, aber die kosten fürs umskillen musst nun mal du tragen.
> 
> Jeder hatte mal eine Zeit in der er/sie beides machen wollte und sich irgendwann entscheiden musste bzw mit den Konsequenzen leben muss, was du antscheinend mit deinem "Kleingeist" (ich begebe mich mal nach unten auf dein Niveau) nicht verstanden hast.
> 
> Und zu deinem "Balg" und "Hirn einschalten" fällt mir echt nix mehr ein





Und wann hab ich mich über die rep kosten beschwert?
50g sind total in ORDNUNG, nur dein dummes gelabere mit das 10fache ist einfach lächerlich und übertrieben.

Und ich mach mich lächerlich weil ich meinen krieger und schurke 2-3x die woche umskille?


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Und wann hab ich mich über die rep kosten beschwert?
> 50g sind total in ORDNUNG, nur dein dummes gelabere mit das 10fache ist einfach lächerlich und übertrieben.
> 
> Und ich mach mich lächerlich weil ich meinen krieger und schurke 2-3x die woche umskille?




Wo steht bei mir was von Repkosten?? 

Wie gesagt, lesen, denken dann scheiben und nicht schreiben!

@ Grivok: Das mit dem Equip tauschen klappt wirklich und btw, wer nen Def-Warri spielt, kennt auch Block-Farming, wer nicht, naja,...


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (14. März 2008)

umskillen muss defenetiv umsonst sein wenn man mal das maximum erreicht hat von 50g!

dann  klappts auch mit der tank und healer suche!
net jeder hat 5 70er mit denn er kommen kann wie mans brauch.


scheiss umskillkosten


----------



## Kyragan (14. März 2008)

Für alle, die es nicht gebacken bekommen mal 50g fürs umskillen zu zahlen: l2p!
Seid froh, dass es die Möglichkeit umzuskillen überhaupt gibt! 50g sind echt nicht die Welt, sogar ich als PvPler der eigentlich garn nicht farmt hat immer rund 1k Gold auf der hohen Kante und umskillen tu ich auch genug...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. März 2008)

kosten sind okay, vote for 50g umskillkosten, was die umfragemöglichkit nicht hergibt...


----------



## Elronmaloní (14. März 2008)

Also ich finde es zu teuer den ich bin in za/kara second tank. In den andern raid ini´s tank oda heile Ich.
Ich habe noch ein 2vs2. Und mit rnd´s in ne hero ini zu gehen ist schwachsinnig da farme ich nur repkosten.
Und da kommt ja noch der beruf ins spiel meint ihr warum es nur so wenig ingi´s gibt weil dieser beruf manschmal a......ch teuer ist. Erze und so werden ja auch von anderen gefarmt also hat man da auch meistens pech außer es sind allies mit pvp an da kenn ich mit beiden 70er keine gnade da werden  sie einfach umgehaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und zeit habe ich auch net immer mit mein Hunter mal 300elixier und tränke zu farmen.  Und es kommen ja auch repkosten zusammen und stoff und so ist ja netmal teuer, Platte die ist teuer.



Also nach meiner meinung solte es bei 10gold bleiben! 

Besonders für die die richtig raiden gehen und auch bereit sind sich umskillen! für die die immer meinen es solte das 5x oda 10x kosten die solten mal ne nützlich klasse spielen als nur mage hexer schurke und hunter. Die solten auch mal nen Krieger, pala, dudu, schamie und nen priester zocken und net auf dmg.
Schamie priester dudu und pala auf heal geskillt spielen!!
Oda nen Krieger Pala und dudu auf Deff geskillt!!
Und vlt würden sie mal was lernen!!

Denn tank mal antanken lassen in hero oda normal inis weil das ist auch der grund warum es so weniege tanks gibt weils sie ankotz sich ständig zu wiederholen mit lasst mich antanken!! Ich fang an nen holy schild zu casten und neben mir ist der pyro schon am brutzeln und bei sowas nehme ich auch net die aggro und der heiler heilt denn auch net. Und da heulen diese super dds(lachen) warum kannste net tanken oda net heilen!!!

Und was mich auch immer ankotzt ist mit dem ganzen wispers haste net lust da und da zu tanken/heilen wenn ich net in suche nach grp für ini´s bin.

Ok ich gebe es zu in meiner stam grp für hero/normal ini machen wir faxen wie Pull mal mit nem Pyro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja ich weiß ein teil gehört net dazu aber egal dieser frust muste ma raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## musssein (14. März 2008)

> Für alle, die es nicht gebacken bekommen mal 50g fürs umskillen zu zahlen: l2p!
> Seid froh, dass es die Möglichkeit umzuskillen überhaupt gibt! 50g sind echt nicht die Welt, sogar ich als PvPler der eigentlich garn nicht farmt hat immer rund 1k Gold auf der hohen Kante und umskillen tu ich auch genug...



das ding ist doch man MUSS als tank umskillen, muss jede woche x- gold ausgeben, dann kommt so einer wie du und sagt im prinzip : "tja pech, farm den mist oder werde schurke"
und ich hab genug gold, sind aber fixkosten, die andere nicht haben.


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Wo steht bei mir was von Repkosten??
> 
> Wie gesagt, lesen, denken dann scheiben und nicht schreiben!
> 
> @ Grivok: Das mit dem Equip tauschen klappt wirklich und btw, wer nen Def-Warri spielt, kennt auch Block-Farming, wer nicht, naja,...




Ka warum da rep kosten steht, war wohl leicht verplannt, gemeint sind natürlich die umskill kosten.
Also das denken könntest du auch machen, dann würdest leicht erkennen das ich umskill kosten meinte <:
K ab jetzt lese, denke scheibe und dann schreibe ich nicht, keke .


----------



## hiesiking (14. März 2008)

ich finde die umskillkosten sind berechtigt... wer einfach wild drauflosskillt und dann draufkommt das er die punkte falsch vergeben hat, ist selber schuld

noch dazu gibts nen talentrechner auf wow-europe.com    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

höchstens die max. umskillkosten könnten vl gesenkt werden... aber max um 10-20g


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

Elronmaloní schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Besonders für die die richtig raiden gehen und auch bereit sind sich umskillen! für die die immer meinen es solte das 5x oda 10x kosten die solten mal ne nützlich klasse spielen als nur mage hexer schurke und hunter. Die solten auch mal nen Krieger, pala, dudu, schamie und nen priester zocken und net auf dmg.
> Schamie priester dudu und pala auf heal geskillt spielen!!
> ...



jo hab beides
und trotzdem 50 gold ist noch zu wenig


----------



## s4darklord (14. März 2008)

also ich versteh die diskussion net ganz...
wenn man auf siebzig gekommen ist, sollte man seinen char und die skillungen eh schon kennen und zur genüge ausprobiert haben. dann weiß man ja, was welche skillung kann und welche einem am meisten liegt. und die wird man auch behalten. und auf allen hochzeiten tanzen wollen muss meiner meinung nach nicht unterstützt werden.
wenn man zu denen gehört, die soviel zeit haben, raiden und pvp und was weiß ich in einem solchen außmaß zu betreiben, hat man auch zeit sich nen twink für ne andere skillung hochzuziehen.
und 50g maximalkosten ist auf lvl70 echt geschenkt. das hat man ja innert kürzester zeit wieder drin......


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. März 2008)

joar mir ist das völlig egal ob es so bleibt wie bislang-teurer oder billiger wird.
ich spiele krieger und priester.
wenn es so bleibt wie bisher oder teurer wird spiele ich only fury und shadow.
wenn es 10 gold kosten oder auch umsonst gehen würde könnt ich mich auch mal breitschlagen lassen als deff-tank oder holypriest mitzugehen...
im endeffekt schadet es den gruppen die ich unterstützen würde wenn es so bleibt/teuer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loctak (14. März 2008)

Aloha,

@Timbolo, /signed du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen denn genau so ist es.

  Es gibt halt viele Klassen, die mit einer Skillung überrall hinkönnen sei es PVE oder PVP(Arena),
  Aber es sind anscheinend auch genau die, die die Meinung vertreten es sollte noch teurer werden,
  die eben die Problematiken des mehrmaligen umskillens nicht haben.

  Und wahrscheinlich auch genau die, die dann spamen, wo sind die verfluchten Tanks oder DDlers.

so long

Loctak


----------



## Nightwraith (14. März 2008)

Ich finde es sollte sich wie gewohnt verdoppeln, aber so bei 100-200 Gold aufhören.
Abschreckung ist gut aber das hat auch irgendwo seine Grenzen.
Und ich kenne Magier die am Umskillen verarmen weil ihnen ihre Skillung nie gefällt.
Da wäre eine erschwingliche Obergrenze schon was feines... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peeck (14. März 2008)

Also fixer preis ist ok, würde den aber eher bei 500g setzen.
Geld ist ja jetzt sehr viel schneller zu erfarmen, also sollten auch die Kosten entsprechend angehoben werden. 

Ich finde nicht das man die Probleme im der Spielmechanik, wie das eine PvE Skillung absolut ungeeignet für PvP ist - durch dauerndes Umskillen kompensieren soll. Da müssen sinnvollere Lösungen her und es soll und muss sich jeder intensive mit seine Skillung auseinander setzen und das wird nur erreicht wenn das Verskillen, teuer wird.


----------



## musssein (14. März 2008)

sorry ich geh weg und mach mir mittag....DAS kann ich nicht mit ansehen, sonst reg ich mich noch wegen so einem scheiss thread hier auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jo hab beides
> und trotzdem 50 gold ist noch zu wenig



Hab auch nen Def-Tank und gebe dir recht. Wer mit seiner Klasse/skillung nicht überall zurecht kommt, tja, L2P


----------



## peeck (14. März 2008)

Denke eine Möglichkeit wäre zb das man immer zwei Alternativ Skillungen hat, zwischen denen man wechsel kann. Ich finde es nur Sinnlos, das man schlechtes Spieldesign oder Ausgrenzung von Klassen mit bestimmter Skillungen durch Pseudo-Lösungen verbessern will.

Also für hohe Umskillkosten und für eine sinnvolle Lösung des Problems...


----------



## lordrem (14. März 2008)

LoL!
Solche Topics sin doch wohl einfach blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich is allen umskillen zu teuer aber des is genauso wie wenn ich frag: "Is die Mehrwertsteuer zu hoch" da sagt auch jeder JA! aber es hat natürlich seinen Grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find es sollt so bleiben ...

lg


----------



## Thug (14. März 2008)

musssein schrieb:


> haha, dann geh mal mit einem defftank farmen! wo jede andere klasse neben dir 3 mobs in der zeit legt...da lohnt sich halt das umskillen extra fürs farmen, wenn man eine gewisse zeit unterwegs ist. schurke wieder..jeder dd kann gleich mal aus der "diskussion" austeigen! die müssen grad ma für pvp umskillen


ach und für was skillst du um ausser für pvp? ich skill auch viermal die Woche um, auch für pvp  und wenn Du auf fury skillst kannste danach auch mal bequem farmen gehen oder irre ich mich da? und selbst wenn nicht, schonmal was von deff-farming gehört? und wie schon andere gesagt haben, es gibt wohl genug dailyquests  seit TBC, da kommt es nicht auf die Skillung an...



unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> umskillen muss defenetiv umsonst sein wenn man mal das maximum erreicht hat von 50g!
> 
> dann  klappts auch mit der tank und healer suche!
> net jeder hat 5 70er mit denn er kommen kann wie mans brauch.
> scheiss umskillkosten


mimimi, klar umsonst,  sei froh dass man überhaupt umskillen kann! Viele aus der Community würden es nur für gut heissen dass man garnet mehr umskillen kann und sich letzten endes festlegt! schau dir mal andere MMORPGs an! 




musssein schrieb:


> das ding ist doch man MUSS als tank umskillen, muss jede woche x- gold ausgeben, dann kommt so einer wie du und sagt im prinzip : "tja pech, farm den mist oder werde schurke"
> und ich hab genug gold, sind aber fixkosten, die andere nicht haben.


hab ich auch, wenn man arena und Bgs  neben den raiden gern betreibt, kommt man da leider nicht drum rum, ob man nun DD oder Healer oder sonst was spielt, ganz egal...  200g hab ich auf jeden fall die Woche fürs umspeccen an Fixkosten, aber das ist dochnen Fliegenschiss  seit BC oder etwa nicht?  Du musst Dir wahrscheinlich nach jedem Raid noch 30gold bei nem kumpel fürs reppen leihen, und nen Flask und Bufffood hast auch nie drin wa?...



Grivok schrieb:


> jo hab beides
> und trotzdem 50 gold ist noch zu wenig



/signed!!!


----------



## Giantbaby (14. März 2008)

Ich finde die Idee die Kosten LVL abhängig zu machen noch am besten !!! 
Wie oft hab ich mich verklickt oder nicht richtig nachgeschaut was am besten ist 
Ich denke man muß ausprobieren können um zu wissen was einem am besten gefällt und liegt
Das erst mit 70 zu machen, weil mann dann erst richtig Gold macht, ist dann zu spät !!!
Die Kosten mit LVL 70 find ich aber ok das sind maximal 1 Stunde Dailys zocken und die macht man doch sowieso!!!
Nen CD (24h) wäre evtl. auch ab 70 dann ok

aber grad bis LVL 40-50 sollte man kosten günstig probieren können


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Hab auch nen Def-Tank und gebe dir recht. Wer mit seiner Klasse/skillung nicht überall zurecht kommt, tja, L2P




Aha also ein tank soll erfolg in arena haben, sonst l2p?


----------



## Throgan (14. März 2008)

hiesiking schrieb:


> ich finde die umskillkosten sind berechtigt... wer einfach wild drauflosskillt und dann draufkommt das er die punkte falsch vergeben hat, ist selber schuld
> 
> noch dazu gibts nen talentrechner auf wow-europe.com
> 
> ...



Haste Recht den gibt es, man kann sich aber immer wieder trotz talentrechner etc. verklicken...wär zumindest fein wenn es nen ~3 Minuten Timer nach Reset der Skills gäbe, in dem man dann seine Talente (wie im Talentrechner) frei verteilen könnte, denke mal nicht das man aus sowas n vorteil ziehen kann. Und man dürft sich mal verklicken =)

Aber wie ich schon vor n paar Seiten schrieb, die Kosten ansich sind schon in Ordnung^^


----------



## Grivok (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Aha also ein tank soll erfolg in arena haben, sonst l2p?



BG, Farmen, Ini und raid klappt als Deff-krieger wunderbar
Arena.... muss man halt umskillen, aber dass muessen fast alle
hier geht es darum, dass leute sagen man muesste als tank jeden tag 4 mal umskillen, weil man sonst nix machen kann


----------



## Elronmaloní (14. März 2008)

Nur das es fürn dd wie hexer mage schurke hunter die daylies kein probelm darstellt für die klassen die heilen und tanken können und so geskilt sind für die dauerert 1ne day quest schonma 30 min wenn man nur mobs kloppen muss! ohne hilfe von freunden!! Da liegt der feine unterschied!!!


----------



## Tanknix (14. März 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Aha also ein tank soll erfolg in arena haben, sonst l2p?




Wo steht da was von Aren?? So sieht man wieder was für n geistiger dünnpfiff bei dir rauskommt wenn du nur die Tastatur anfasst.

Ansonsten sehe Grivoks Post.


----------



## Thug (14. März 2008)

Elronmaloní schrieb:


> Nur das es fürn dd wie hexer mage schurke hunter die daylies kein probelm darstellt für die klassen die heilen und tanken können und so geskilt sind für die dauerert 1ne day quest schonma 30 min wenn man nur mobs kloppen muss! ohne hilfe von freunden!! Da liegt der feine unterschied!!!


was willst du mir denn da jetzt weiss machen?  erstmal gibt es 2 Instanzen Dailys, dann flieg ich rauf nach Sketthis Eier bomben, nochmal ab nach ogrila und aus die maus... wo musst denn dafür umskillen?


----------



## der_alf (14. März 2008)

Wie immer bei dem Thema spaltet sich die Community in 2 Lager:

Die einen spielen Hybridklassen bzw Klassen mit stark unterschiedlichem Damageoutput - z.B. Krieger (offTank/defTank), Palas (Holy/Vergelter) oder Priester (holy/shadow). Diese Klassen sind im endcontent auf defTank, holyPala und holyPriest angewiesen und haben dann schwere Nachteile beim farmen. Diese Klassen wären dankbar, wenn man 2 Skillungen gleichzeitig haben könnte (z.B. alle 24 Stunden 1x wechseln) oder die Ksoten deutlich geringer wären.

Die anderen spielen Klassen, die selten umskillen müssen - z.B. Mage oder Jäger. Diese brauchen meist eine Skillung für PvE, PvP und farmen, da der Damageoutput meist gut ist und sie nicht unterstützend (heilend, Kopf-hin-halten) eingreifen müssen. Diese Fraktio sieht es meist nicht ein, warum umskillen überhaupt notwendig sein solte.

Ich spiele selber Priester, Mage und Pala - ich weiss, wovon ich rede. Beim farmen skille ich entweder um (lohnt sich nur für meherere Tage) oder hole mir nen Mitstreiter, denn als holyPala brauche ich 4x solange für einen Mob wie als Mage. Da ich als Vergelterpala sowieso nicht mit Damageklassen konkurieren kann, werde ich auf Raids diesen Klassen keinen platz wegnehmen - in 99% aller Fälle braucht man einen holyPala; ebenso wie Priester (da gehe ich zu 80% als holy und die restlichen 20% als shadow - aber nicht in den high-end-Instanzen). Als Mage komme ich meist mit einer Skillung aus - und kann aber noch farmen und PvP machen.

Daher finde ich niedrige Umskillkosten erst einmal gut.


Nachteile des Umskillens:
Meist wird angeführt: braucht man nicht (weil die eigene Klasse es nicht braucht); es ist ein Rollenspiel und man muss seine Rolle annehmen usw usw. Hier wird meistens nur die eigene Sichtweise dargestellt und man denkt wenig an die anderen oder auch an die Vorteile für billiges Umskillen (oder 2 Skillungen).

Vorteile:
Die Verfügbarkeit der notwendigen Klassen wird deutlich erhöht - viele Raids scheitern in der Vorbereitung bei den Heilern und den Tanks. Durch schnelles Umskillen stehen hier einfach mehr Spieler zur Verfügung. Ich skille wegen einem Raid meinen Priester oder Pala äusserst selten um (random raid sowieso nicht). 


Fazit:
Ich finde niedrige Umskillkosten gut oder die Möglichkeit für 2 Skillungen - es dient in erster Linie dem Gruppenspiel und den Spielern. Und das Argument Rollenspiel lasse ich als etwas willkürliche Definition nicht gelten, denn Skillung kann man verändern und es ist keine festgeschriebene Sache.


----------



## Shaokin (15. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das umskillen zu teuer.
Ich zocke einen Schurken und selbst der kostet immer mal wieder seine 50g nur fürs umskillen die ich mich iwie erfarmen muss^^.
In nem bg gehts auch mit pve skillung die man in 25er raids leider braucht.
In der Arena Brauch ich allerdings ne PvP skillung sonst geht einfach gar nix.
Das umskillen sollte jedoch auch nicht zu billig sein, da man sonst auch einfach wie oben gesgt 2 Speicherplätze für verschiedene Skillungen anlegen könnte zwischen denen man wechseln kann. Kostenlos umskillen ist einfach nur sinnlos und wenns zu billig ist ebenfalls.
Umskillen sollte meiner Meinung nach min. 20g kosten aber nicht über 35g.

mfg


----------



## Harry92 (15. März 2008)

Ja des wird ja immer Verdoppelt und des ist halt scheiße ich würde sagen pro umskillen immer max 15gold zahlen mehr net


----------



## Crâshbâsh (15. März 2008)

naja also 50g is mir schon etwas zu teuer weil ich oft für meine gilde umskillen soll... mit 10g festpreis bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flerius (15. März 2008)

rofl, 50gold is dreimal nix... naja, eigentlich ist es ja 3 mal 16,666 aber das ist nicht das was ich sagen wollte.
gut, also mage muss man manchmal umskillen, oder as krieger, aber allegmein find ich das umskillen nicht zu teuer ist...


----------



## Schwindi (16. März 2008)

50g sollten für jeden lvl 70ig zu bezahlen sein und wer so oft um skillt macht das ja auch nicht zu spass und auch nicht weil man mit seiner klasse nicht klar kommt


----------



## Sniefy (16. März 2008)

Also ich würd sagen max auf 30-40g reduzieren... also alles unter 30g is ja gummel^^ ... 
eig sollte es teurer werden ... das man sich mal wirklich überlegt ob man umskillt ....


P.S. man müsst ihr alle arm sein wenn ihr es auf 10g reduzieren möchtet


----------



## xinhun (16. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Was seid ihr eigentlich alles für Versager, wer jeden Tag umskillen will soll halt jedesmal 50g zahlen. Ich finde es sogar noch zu wenig, ich wäre dafür das die Kosten bis zu 1000g steigen können, ist ja hier kein Ponyhof.
> 
> Wer dauernd umskillt ist sowiso total dumm, wenn sollte sich mal entscheiden was man nun spielt.
> 
> /Vote 4 1x Umskillen 500g!


/vote 4 ban .... spaten noch nicht einmal eine Begründung in deim Beitrag


----------



## Theradiox (16. März 2008)

Ist schon ganz OK wie das jetzt ist, es soll ja auch nicht nach gut dünken einfach so 
umgeskillt werden können. Wenn Blizz das wollte könnten die ja gleich statt einem 
Skillpunkt 3 vergeben damit alles geskillt werden könnte.
Einfach nur /closed weil auch die Abstimmung absolut nicht durchdacht worden ist.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (16. März 2008)

Umskillen sollte weniger kosten - ich muss wegen PvP + Raiden mindestens 2mal pro Woche umskillen, und das rechnet sich. 10g wäre zu wenig, dann könnte man ja sogar im Raid zwischen verschiedenen Bossen immer umskillen, beispielsweise als Mage für A'lar auf Eis oder für Hydross auf Feuer. Es muss schon noch ein wenig schmerzen, daher bin ich für 20g, jedoch erst nach ca. 6mal Umskillen, da es ja den lowies auch gestattet sein soll, die Skillung zu ändern.


----------



## Magickevin (16. März 2008)

Ich bin Magier ich muss PvE da sein dafür brauch ich Feuer auf der anderen seite muss ich am We auch Arena machen 10-20Spiele just for fun hier ist wieder Eis angesagt da ich auch mal am wochenende gefragt werde ob ich kara gehen will muss ich mich Schonwieder umskillen so dass sind jede woche 150g die ich ausgebe ausserdem farme ich gerade für zauberfeuer Set und für ein Paar Verzauberungen und spare immoment auf mein Epic Flugmount. Es ist als Mage echt nicht leicht sich für eine sache zu entscheiden besonders wenn man überall dabei sein will...



/vote for Umskill kosten senkung


----------



## Nergonom (16. März 2008)

Hallo,
als dd muss man nich nur fürs pvp umskillen (dafür wär mir das Gold zu schade) , sondern auch für bestimmte raidbosse. Versuch mal z.B. bei Al´ar was zu reissen als Feuermagier oder Feuer-destro-Hexer.

so long....


----------



## krakos (16. März 2008)

*mimimimi* ich bin zu blöd den sinn des spiels zu verstehen *mimimimi*
*mimimimi* ich bin zu blöd den sinn hinter den skills zu verstehen *mimimimi* 
*mimimimi* ich bin zu blöd den sinn hinter den kosten zu verstehen *mimimimi* 
*mimimimi* ich bin zu blöd zu wissen das alles irgendwas kostet *mimimimi* 
*mimimimi* ich bin zu blöd um nicht immer nur alles kostenlos oder günstig haben zu wollen *mimimimi* 
*mimimimi* ich will alles können, alles machen, aber indiviuallität muss trotzdem sein *mimimimi*


----------



## Àrcadurus (16. März 2008)

Wollen wir krakos melden=)
Ich weiß auch net warum..
Aber der geht mir aufn Sack

Naja ich finde man soll die Preise für das Umskillen so lassen, 
wenn man schon seine Klasse immer anders spielen will, soll man auch
dafür bezahlen...
Achja bin Druide und skille auch 5 Tage um...
Also immer am Farmen=)


----------



## benfred (16. März 2008)

Timbolo schrieb:


> Und an alle die meinen skillen muss so teuer sein damit man sich entscheidet. Ihr seid genau die leute die einen anwhispern und fragen ob man nicht lust hat in ne heroic zu gehen und zu tanken.
> 
> So long



!

wer mit seinem char auch mal richtig arena machen will skillt 2 mal in der woch mindestens um. das könnte billiger sein! 10g sind ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (16. März 2008)

hatte auch bevor ich meine twink oben hatte das selbe porb mit nem heil druiden farmen ist halt nicht ganz so lukrativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fürs we dann zusammen 100 g für umspeccen und wieder zurück speccen zu bezahlen lohnt sich net ganz


----------



## mem (16. März 2008)

mann sollte sich entscheiden was man spielen will pvp oder pve wer ständig hin und her skillt ist selber schuld oder hat die falsche klasse. ich finde die preise so ok ich spiel nen off krieger und nen schatten priester die bleiben so geskillt wie sie sind und wenn ich mal bissel was an meinem skill verändern will zahle ich 15g oder so und das is nur wirklich net viel und wer meint sich immer ne rnd gruppe für inis suchen zu müssen wenn er nen deff krieger hat der solte sich ne gilde suchen oder die gilde wechseln


----------



## kio82 (16. März 2008)

grml- Seite hat gelagt beim posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte die unnuetzen Beitraege incl diesen löschen.


----------



## kio82 (16. März 2008)

Timbolo schrieb:


> eindeutig zu teuer. Ich hab nen krieger und mache pvp und pve mit ihm.
> 
> PvP = MS
> PvE-Tank= Deff skillen
> ...



Genauso schauts aus!

Man hat ja auch noch Repkosten, Buff Foodkosten, Trankkosten, Skillkosten von diversen Craftingberufen auf 375 etc etc. Weiter gibts dann Leute, welche nur einen Main haben (Krieger vielleicht?) oder auf der anderen Seite Leute mit mehreren Chars, die dann gleich mehrere Umskillaktionen pro Woche starten muessten.

Falls jetzt jemand kommt mit "50g sind nichts.." Es sind erstens 100 Gold (naechste Woche muss man ja dann doch wieder als Def für den Raid rumrennen nachdem man PVP gemacht hat) und um den Betrag wieder reinzuholen, braucht man schon ca. ne (knappe) Stunde. (Ich bin auf nem vollen Server aufdem Gefarmtes fast nichts wert ist bzw lohnendswerte Gebiete eh ueberfarmt sind. Ergo sind die Dailies das einzig sinnvolle)

Aber sowas koennen "Casuals" / Nichtraider ja eh nich verstehen, da sie einfach kaum Ausgaben haben.


----------



## kio82 (16. März 2008)

-


----------



## kio82 (16. März 2008)

Timbolo schrieb:


> eindeutig zu teuer. Ich hab nen krieger und mache pvp und pve mit ihm.
> 
> PvP = MS
> PvE-Tank= Deff skillen
> ...



Genauso schauts aus!

Man hat ja auch noch Repkosten, Buff Foodkosten, Trankkosten, Skillkosten von diversen Craftingberufen auf 375 etc etc. Weiter gibts dann Leute, welche nur einen Main haben (Krieger vielleicht?) oder auf der anderen Seite Leute mit mehreren Chars, die dann gleich mehrere Umskillaktionen pro Woche starten muessten.

Falls jetzt jemand kommt mit "50g sind nichts.." Es sind erstens 100 Gold (naechste Woche muss man ja dann doch wieder als Def für den Raid rumrennen nachdem man PVP gemacht hat) und um den Betrag wieder reinzuholen, braucht man schon ca. ne (knappe) Stunde. (Ich bin auf nem vollen Server aufdem Gefarmtes fast nichts wert ist bzw lohnenswerte Gebiete eh ueberfarmt sind. Ergo sind die Dailies das einzig sinnvolle)

Aber sowas koennen "Casuals" / Nichtraider ja eh nich verstehen, da sie einfach kaum Ausgaben haben.


----------



## 36878 (16. März 2008)

50 Gold sind zu teuer . Ich als Druide  zbs. muss 2 mal mindestens in der Woche umskillen . Da feral in der Arena nix reisst muss ich auf heal skillen , dann ist raid  und ich muss wieder auf feral skillen ....  das sind mindestens 100 Gold in der Woche :-/


----------



## Hâsha (16. März 2008)

ka ich weiß net die meisten hier gehen wahrscheinlich einma die woche raiden oder so. Wenn sunwell raus kommt heißt es bei mir wieder als Hunter 5/7 Tagen die Woche raid als SV. Ich komm abends von der arbeit heim um 18.30Uhr um 18.45Uhr is invite und um 19 uhr go. bis 23Uhr jo morgens wieder um 7 aufstehn wann soll ich da farmen? Nur weil ich keine Kohle hab darf ich dann kein PvP spieln ? 50g sind einfach assozial ganz ehrlich. und bei den meisten klassen gehen (pots und rep kosten mal ausgenommen) net mal standartmäßig 40g für jeden raid für mats flöten (pfeile) Mindestens 40g ! ka 20g sind ok das bekommt man noch hin aber 50g no way.


----------



## Finestar (16. März 2008)

Wegen sowas hab ich 2 Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem wer gerne öfter umskillen will kann das gerne tun, mit den tagesquests lässt sich das gold ja problemlos wieder reinholen.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (16. März 2008)

meiner meinung nach sind die kosten wunderbar und passend mit folgender begründung:

In einem MMORPG investiert man viel Zeit um alles zu sehen und zu machen,
wer diese Zeit nicht aufbringen kann oder will der sieht halt nicht alles.
Wenn ich höre ja ich bin tank und skill um weil ich arena mach, dd weil ich mit nach za kann und sonst bin ich mt... aber das wird halt zu teuer...
es scheint doch zu funktionieren, und wenn du pleite gehen solltest steckste ein bisschen deine ziele zurück. Es ist doch überall so das man mehr oder weniger zeit/freizeit inverstieren muss um verschiedene Sachen zu machen.

Zum Vorschlag umskillen umsonst:
das ist die dümmste idee die ich jemals gehört hab. stellt euch mal folgenede situation vor:
2 schamis
3 paladine

alle mit derselben einstellung das nur sie wichtig sind und sie ja definitiv alle 3 verschiedenen sets haben müssen um flexibel zu sein weil umskillen ja nun ebenso umsonst is. Allen dreien is auch egal ob sie stoff tragen, also totales gerangel um die items und im endeffekt bringts keinem wirklich was. ja das is nen extremes beispiel aber ich hab auch schon genug spieler gesehen die in einem instanzrun für heil, dd und tank bzw caster dd sachen gewürfelt haben selbst wenn der tank/heiler/dd (viele kombinationen möglich) das ding brauch aber der mit bedarfler für sein 2. und 3. equip.


----------



## Arminius079 (16. März 2008)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> nö find ich überhaupt nicht
> nimm mal nen schami, wenn man einfach mal so umskillen könnte, könnte man ja täglich beispielsweise zwischen ele schami und healschami wechseln, wie man grad lust und oders es braucht. und ich finde ele und heal schami sind fast sowas wie unterschiedliche klassen. deswegen find ich es richtig. das einzige was ich denke was man besser machen könnte wäre den preis des umskillens vom lvl abhängigmachen, so das man als lowlevel char noch billig umskillen kann und rumprobieren kann, aber dann als hilvl char sollte es richtig schön geld kosten, also mindestens 50G wenn nicht sogar noch mehr



Hi, 50 g und mehr, das finde ich ganz schön übertrieben von Dir. Du spielst anscheinend keinen Krieger so wie ich.


----------



## akir (16. März 2008)

Ich finde das so schon ok.
Spiele selber krieger im  PvP und PvE und skille deswegen 2-4 mal die woche um. 
50g pro umskillen ist nicht das ding da blizzard durch tägliche quest eine ausgezeichnete möglichkeit geschafen hat relativ leicht an geld zu kommen. meiner meinung nach sind zum rochen fangen ,farbige kömpfe drücken und bomben werfen skillungen relativ egal.


----------



## Tpohrl (16. März 2008)

Also ich bin ja nun echt nicht der informierteste^^ aber gab es nicht schon eine Ankündigung das mit patch2.4 oder spätestens mit WoLK, eben genau die se kosten drastisch gesenkt werden.

Davon mal ab, war das umskillen für mein empfinden nie zu teuer, denn wenn sich jemand gezwungen fühlt mehrmals die Woche um zu skillen sollte er vllt mal in Erwägung ziehen sich den passenden Twink zu erspielen. Denn ein ständiges umskillen passt irgenwie nicht ganz, heute Heiler und morgen dann Tank (um nen Druiden als Beispiel zu nehmen) hat für mich dann nicht mehr viel mit Rollenspiel zu tun. Seine Ausrichtung zu wechseln wie nen ollen Pulli hat doch einen sehr faden beigeschmack^^


----------



## Argail (16. März 2008)

Ich bin selber Magier, und war ca. 2,5 Jahre lang ein Deep-Fire-Mage...bis vor paar Monaten ausschliesslich 10/48/3 geskillt. Dann standen wir vor Alaar und siehe da, der gute ist ja feuerimmun. Nach den ersten Wipes hieß es für mich und 3 weiteren feuermages umskillen, ansonsten kann der Encounter nicht geschafft werden. Siehe da, wir wurden quasi von Blizz gezwungen umzuskillen, damit wir weiterkommen. D.h. man skillt auf Frost um. Leider nicht einmalig, nein, das muss jetzt quasi wöchentlich 2 mal umgeskilled werden, da ja auch Hydross - siehe da - Frostimmun ist...na sowas aber auch. Arkan ist KEINE Alternative, da man da so schnell oom ist, dass dies keine Alternative darstellt.

Daher sollten die Kosten definitiv drastisch reduziert werden !

Wenn es mir möglich wäre, bei einer Skillung zu bleiben und nur "Just for Fun" umzuskillen, könnten die kosten von mir aus sogar steigen, aber so leider nicht...


----------



## Hansimglück (16. März 2008)

find auch das umskillen zu teuer bei zb meinem schurken isses egal da hab ich seit her 1 mal umgeskillt und da kostet es noch nicht so viel. Aber wenn ich meine Bekannten anschau die sind krieger druide zb da kostet es schon die ganze zeit 50g und die haben solangsam keinen bock mehr umzuskillen der krieger ist normal kein tank aber wenn unser tank mal net da ist springt der als tank ein und skillt um was zu manchen zeiten öfters der fall ist geht das schon ins geld und der 2. ist druide der ist normal heiler abner hat selben equip stand wie der rest liche raid da er wenn item zb t teil net gebraucht wird das bekommt und sich davon ein 2 equip holt.

find es gut wenn blitz da mal was machen würd net nach häufigkeit steigt der sondern nach lvl zb 

10-30=1g
31-58=5g
59-69=10g
70=20-25g

MFG
Hans


----------



## trivle01 (16. März 2008)

ich bin deff warri und lebe am rande der schulden^^
wenn ich geld habe investiere ich das sofort in bessere steine, verzauberungen etc.

dazu kommt das buffzeug das auch nochn  haufen geld kostet

daylie !
ihr seit witzig ich habe mit offequipt und das besteht aus gladi etc..

es aleine nicht geschafft in skettis die eskorte quest ohne livepots auf cd erfolgreich abzuschließen.

wie viele schon sagten als tank ist man im gb der gearschte healer können noch healen 

und bei der eskorte quest denke ich immer wieder an die blauen dds wegen denen ich mir elexiere und buffood reinhauen darf. wo für sie sich aber zufein sind und sich denken klappt ja auch so....


----------



## 7Olorin7 (16. März 2008)

Das ist deutlich zu teuer. Man könnte durch ein verringerung der Preise dafür sorgen, dass es mehr tanks gibt


----------



## Tidoc (16. März 2008)

7Olorin7 schrieb:


> Das ist deutlich zu teuer. Man könnte durch ein verringerung der Preise dafür sorgen, dass es mehr tanks gibt




Zu teuer ? Mit Dailys machste genug geld am Tag um 3x umzuskillen



> und bei der eskorte quest denke ich immer wieder an die blauen dds wegen denen ich mir elexiere und buffood reinhauen darf. wo für sie sich aber zufein sind und sich denken klappt ja auch so....



Dann nimm dir einen in die Grp gibt immer genug die Eskorte grade machen


----------



## Strickjacke (16. März 2008)

Ich wäre stark dafür dass die Preise gesenkt werden.

In einer Ini fällt der Tank / Heiler aus es wären Heiler / Tanks der Gilde on die auch einspringen würden, nur ist der Tank auf Furor und der Heiler auf Schatten derzeit geskillt.
Der Spass auszuhelfen ist dem Spieler aber keine 100 g wert.
Random finden sich keine Aushilfen was den Run ganz schnell mal beendet.


----------



## SeelenGeist (16. März 2008)

Sinnlos. 
Du weißt, wenn  man Nein ankreuzt, dass es so bleibt bei 50g?
Und wieso steht in der Umfrage keine 50g?  -.-


----------



## Aku T. (16. März 2008)

Die (bis zu) 50g fürs Umskillen mögen zwar auf den ersten Blick happig und sinnlos erscheinen, sie sind jedoch *aus 2 Gründen wichtig*: 


*1. *
Wird somit, wie schon in mehreren Posts erwähnt, sichergestellt, dass nicht jede Klasse universell einsetzbar ist (der Druide beispielsweise ständig zwischen Tank-Bär und Heil-Baum wechselt, wie es grade benötigt wird). Somit wird die Vielfältigkeit der Klassen gewährleistet und die Charaktere bleiben individueller. 


*2.*
Der 2. Punkt ist jedoch eigentlich noch wichtiger: Wie auch die Reparaturkosten oder auch die Kosten für Auktionen im AH, sind die Umskill-Kosten eine wichtige "*Moneysink*"-Maßnahme um "*Mudflation*" in WoW zu vermeiden bzw. einzudämmen. 

Das Wort wird jetzt bestimmt nicht jeder kennen, hier erfahrt ihr, was es damit auf sich hat und eine kurze Definition gibt es direkt hier:

*Zitat von Wikipedia:* _"Mudflation bezeichnet eine spezielle Form der Inflation innerhalb von virtuellen Spielwelten, wie MMORPGs oder MUDs. Es bezeichnet den Verfall der Währung oder den Verfall der Nützlichkeit von Gegenständen (etwa Waffen, Rüstungen usw.) und geht einher mit dem Verfall von Spielinhalten. Im Prinzip wohnt Mudflation allen (Spiel-)Systemen inne, die zentral auf Level-Ups und »Machterhöhung« der Spieler aufbauen und durch unendlichen Zufluss von Gegenständen und Spielwährung gekennzeichnet sind."_

Es ist also wichtig, das Spieler auch fortwährend Geld ausgeben MÜSSEN, damit die Inflation in WoW nicht überhand nimmt und neue Spieler chancenlos sind im AH etwas zu kaufen, da der Wert des Goldes zu stark vom Verdienst der Spieler durch Quests und Gegenstände abweicht. Schon jetzt haben es neue Spieler schwer z. B. Schmiedekunst oder Juwelenschleifen zu skillen, wenn schon ein 20er-Stack Kupfererz mehr als 8g kostet. Auf den unteren Leveln ist das unerreichbar viel Gold und damit bei weitem zu teuer für Neulinge. Sind sind schon jetzt auf Freunde und Gildenkollegen angewiesen oder "kaufen" sich nun mal WoW-Gold, was jedoch leider nur dazu führt, dass die Inflation in WoW fortschreitet. Ein Teufelskreis sozusagen.

Also, denkt beim nächsten Mal, wenn ihr 50g fürs Umskillen hinblättern müsst, daran: Ihr tut was gegen den wirtschaftlichen Verfall in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Aku


----------



## Kamaji (16. März 2008)

Wer so blöd ist und verskillt ist meiner Ansicht nach selbst Schuld..
Klar mit lvl 70 kann man mal die Skillung von PvE auf PvP wechsln oder so.. ist dann 1 g..


----------



## PARAS.ID (16. März 2008)

Kein wirklicher Spieler lässt sich doch heute noch von umskillkosten abschrecken (ich finde sie btw. einfach zu hoch; Begründung folgt) ,da der aufwand ein entsprechendes anderes Set (Dmg/Tank , Heil/Ele,Schatten/Holy) eine viel größere Abschreckung darstellt.

De Facto stellt die umskillkosten lediglich ein Hindernis für niedriglvlige spieler da, ihre klasse zu erforschen oder PvP Spieler, mit Hang zum PvE (andersrum genauso)

Genausowenig seh ich den sinn in dem Argument "Man soll doch nicht umspeccen können ,wie man will"
   - Ja, Warum den nicht? Was ist falsch daran? Macht dies etwa Guild-Wars-spieler zu nem entscheidungsunfreundlicheren Völkchen? um bei dem bsp. zu bleiben: GW weist gerade durch ihr kostenloses umspeccen eine viel größere Dynamik im entstehen und ausprobieren von Taktiken aus.

Wenige sagen sich in WoW "lass mal die und die kombo benutznn/ausprobieren" wenn damit eine umspecckostenvoranschlag von 50g auf deinem bildschirm flimmert ,was dir 4 Daily Quests à 15 Minuten abverlangt.

Wen bitte schön blutet mit einer vernünftigen (!!!) Begründung das Herz nur weil ein HeiligPriester mehr als einmal in der Woche sich umskillt? Wayne?!
Wenn er das Equip dazu hat (wer kann von sich behaupten überhaupt nur für ein dieser Skilltrees ein equip über Kara zu haben)

Argumente wie "Im leben kann man sich auch nich immer wieder umentscheiden" sind so realitätsfern ,dass man mit dem simplen Kommentar " du hast dich also im zarten Alter von 6 Jahren für eine socke entschieden und trägst nichts mehr anderes" entkräftigen.
Man hat sich für eine klasse, für eine rasse,für ein Aussehen entschieden. Der rest darf gern umgestaltbar bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Don't wine my little friends ... 15g umspecckosten sind ok (entspricht 1ner guten Daily)


PS.: Umfrage ist wirklich schlecht aufgebaut


----------



## PARAS.ID (16. März 2008)

Aku schrieb:


> Die (bis zu) 50g fürs Umskillen mögen zwar auf den ersten Blick happig und sinnlos erscheinen, sie sind jedoch *aus 2 Gründen wichtig*:
> *1. *
> Wird somit, wie schon in mehreren Posts erwähnt, sichergestellt, dass nicht jede Klasse universell einsetzbar ist (der Druide beispielsweise ständig zwischen Tank-Bär und Heil-Baum wechselt, wie es grade benötigt wird). Somit wird die Vielfältigkeit der Klassen gewährleistet und die Charaktere bleiben individueller.


Falsch. Klassen sind durch ihre natürlichen Ressourcen unterschiedlich und individuell. Kein Heildruide ersetzt  100% einen Priester oder andersrum.
Individualität lässt sich also hierbei also nur erreichen wenn alle möglichst wenig gold haben?
Dummerweise sind 50g im endgame nichts mehr und trotzdem kommt es im Raidgame (need patent) immernoch zu einer individuellen Ausprägung der Charaktere.
So ist klar ein DuduTank mit seinem fast schon pornorösen Rüstungswert ein klarer unterschied zu einem Krieger mit blockchance (oder was auch immer, bin Holy Priest)

Ich seh da kein individualismusdefizit


----------



## Phobius (16. März 2008)

Hmm ganz ehrlich?
Es ist mir nicht zu teuer.

Wiederum habe ich als Magier den Vorteil dass ich so gut wie nie umskillen muss.
Ich hab mir meine Skillung selber erspielt, mehr mals mit Talent-Planern rumgebastelt und beim skillen aufgepasst dass ich keinen falschen Skillpunkt vergebe (1x isses passiert ^^).

Derzeit bin ich auf Feuer-Eis und komme damit gut klar.
Oki, irgendwann wird sich die Skillung wegen Raids ändern, aber auch da hab ich vorgesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Deff-Krieger ist das ganze natürlich ein bißchen gemeiner.
Durch meine Hybrid Skillung kann ich PVE spielen, PVP betreiben und auch farmen gehen.
Dies ist mit einer Deff-Skillung nicht gerade das angenehmste. Ich verstehe hierbei auch die Leute die umskillen.
Aber wer zB als Krieger farmen geht wird es ja wohl schaffen 1x umzuskillen, die Mats / das Gold zu erfarmen und erst danach wieder auf Deff umzuskillen.
Leute wo 2-3x täglich die Skillung wechseln sind meiner Meinung nach selber schuld und sollten sich mal genauere Ziele und Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (16. März 2008)

Timbolo schrieb:


> eindeutig zu teuer. Ich hab nen krieger und mache pvp und pve mit ihm.
> 
> PvP = MS
> PvE-Tank= Deff skillen
> ...



Man skillt doch nicht jede woche 2 mal um damit man in nem Raid/Arenateam mitgenommen wird, man soll sich auf eines festlegen und nicht die ganze zeit wechseln dafür kostets ja was, ich fände das sie die 50g Sperre wieder raus machen sollten, wenn manche das wolln dann solln sie so wie früher auch jede woche mehr zahlen bis se nen Kleinwagen pro woche zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (16. März 2008)

Ich bin definitiv dafür das sie die Kosten senken wenn nicht sogar ganz abschaffen. Denn wer zB einen Krieger oder Priester spielt wird mir rechtgeben das 50€ fürs umskillen zu viel sind. Du darfst für alles umskilln 5-6 ma umskilln die woche und das jeweils 50 g juhuuu da bekommt man richtig lust den Tank zu spielen

Und logisch das alle die nicht betroffen sind es so ganz gut sind denn sie wollen den anderen Leuten ja nichts gönnen solang man selber keine Vorteil bezieht warum soll man dann sowas durchsetzen ne? Ich hasse den Egoismus in WoW!


----------



## hordecore (16. März 2008)

iqHunter, sorry, aber so nen dummen comment hab ich scho lang nichtmehr gelesen. Erst denken, dann sprechen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast ja als hunter das problem nich


----------



## Taroth (16. März 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Man skillt doch nicht jede woche 2 mal um damit man in nem Raid/Arenateam mitgenommen wird, man soll sich auf eines festlegen und nicht die ganze zeit wechseln dafür kostets ja was, ich fände das sie die 50g Sperre wieder raus machen sollten, wenn manche das wolln dann solln sie so wie früher auch jede woche mehr zahlen bis se nen Kleinwagen pro woche zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja klar das dus mowl aufreist zockst Hunter da gibts ne universal skillung spiel mal Krieger dann bist du der selben Meinung!


----------



## Koerny (16. März 2008)

Hier wurde zwar schon jede Ansicht und Möglichkeit erwähnt, aber auch ich möchte noch meinen Senf dazu geben ^^
Dass umskillen nicht umsonst ist, ist an sich schon richtig;
Aber ich verstehe nicht warum hier immer wieder erwähnt wird, dass man sich ja auch schließlich auf eine Skillung festlegen müsse!? Die Frage geht an alle die dieser Meinung sind.
Ich selbst spiele einen Schamanen und habe ihn schließlich deswegen gewählt, weil er so vielseitig ist.
Ich habe garantiert nicht einen Schamanen angefangen, damit er am ende als Healbit** verkommt.
Man sollte auch alles mit seiner Klasse ausschöpfen können, so spiele ich 4 unterschiedliche Skillung, die 2 unterschiedliche Skillungen für Elementar beinhalten (PvP und PvE), eine Melee skillung (die im PvP am meisten Spaß macht) und natürlich der Raid Healer.
Und ich habe auch nicht die Zeit, bei 4 Raids pro woche noch 10 Dailies am Tag zu machen; Schließlich macht sich die Arbeit, und all das was zum RL gehört, nicht von allein und wenn ich on komme, möchte ich Spaß am Spielen haben, und nicht als Healer farmen gehen, nur weil ich mich ja festlegen soll wie ich ihn skille, oder soll ich mir 4 Schamis machen? 
Naja is jetzt soweit genug lesestoff...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hâsha (17. März 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Ja klar das dus mowl aufreist zockst Hunter da gibts ne universal skillung spiel mal Krieger dann bist du der selben Meinung!



omg wenn man keine ahnung hat............

ich spiel im raid sv, im 3er team bm, im 2er pet mm, und im 5er mm/sv. /Und jetzt erzähl du mir mal was von universalskillung.....

bei mages isses ähnlich die spielen bei uns alle mit pvp frost skillung weil sie für illidan auf frost skillen mussten ja warum dann net die paar talente umspeccen dass man auch PvP machen kann ich wünschte ich könnte das auch ....


und IQHunter ich würde dir mal raten vielleicht mal kara zu gehen oder mal von deinem 12er rating in der arena weg zu kommen dann kannste mir was erzählen von auf eine richtung auslegen du nap !


----------



## L-MWarFReak (17. März 2008)

Ja das Problem is ja genau das...

Blizz will einfach das es Krieger gibt die einfach Tanks sind und nicht das sich jeder sein S1 (bald S2) durch BG gezerge erschleicht dann noch ganz billig umskillt und Morgens Kampfmaschine im BG sein Mittafs DD in Heros und Abend Tank in Raids...

Das will Blizz damit verhindern....




LG

Edit: Achja und wenn sich alle immer so übel über WoW aufregen.... wieso hört ihr denn nicht einfach auf?! -- GENAU weil WoW ne Sucht ist / oder das ihr hier nur den großen makker spielt und in echt ist es euch gleich.....



Edit LG


----------



## TvP1981 (17. März 2008)

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus, muss ich bereits einmal erlernte Zauberränge neu erlernen, nachdem ich umgeskillt habe oder bleibt mir das wenigstens erhalten?


----------



## L-MWarFReak (17. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich aus, muss ich bereits einmal erlernte Zauberränge neu erlernen, nachdem ich umgeskillt habe oder bleibt mir das wenigstens erhalten?




Wenn du als MAge von Frost auf Feuer skillst (und vorher schon ma feuer warst) musst du Pyroblast zb trotzdem wieder hochskilln



LG


----------



## Lillyan (17. März 2008)

Es gibt so viele Spiele bei denen ein Umskillen überhaupt gar nicht möglich ist... ich bin froh, daß es das hier überhaupt gibt und dazu finde ich die Kosten durchaus in Ordnung. So kann man nicht wie es einem paßt mal eben die Skillung ändern, je nachdem was gerade gesucht wird. Ich selber habe auch einen Haufen Geld dafür ausgegeben bis ich die Richtige Skillung für mich gefunden habe, aber es ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Mordrad (17. März 2008)

Also ich finde es auch ziemlich teuer.
Zumindest bei mir als Warri.
PvP -> MS
PvE -> DW Furor

Da muss man schon so manches mal umskillen.


----------



## Aratosao (17. März 2008)

Der 93874123²³te Umskillen zu Teuer- Whine Thread.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sufu ftw ne?


----------



## Sisloc (17. März 2008)

in gw zB haste auch keine umskillkosten..ideal wie ich finde.

wenn da paar leute ne ini machen wollen können sie das, egal was sie brauchen.
1-2 leute skillen sich um und los gehts. dazu haben sie auch direkt skill-rüstungsspeicher und haben mit einem klick ne neue klassenausrichtung.

in wow hängste erstmal ne stunde dumm rum oder kannst die ini oder heroic abschreiben weil sich keiner findet.. das nervt, aber dafür ist wow ja bekannt das alles arschlang dauert.

ich spiel shami und krieger.. das geht ins gold. will ja nicht die ganze zeit das gleiche machen.


----------



## Mr.Igi (17. März 2008)

Mann muss sich im klarer sein welche Skillung für einen am praktischen ist...
Aber für Leute die die perfekte Skillung nochnicht gefunden haben und rumprobieren... da fliesst einem förmlich das Geld aus der Tasche...

Ich würde ein teurer werdender Preis pro Level machen....
Jede 10 doer 5 level kostet es mehr....



Aber im großen und Ganzen find ich das momemntanige Umsillen wzar teuer aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (17. März 2008)

Da Vote ich net mit man kann net mal 200gold auswählen.


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

Das Problem sehe ich eher bei gewissen Klassen. Wie soll den ein Tank die Tages q machen oder ein reiner heilen auch. Die sind immer auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen oder es dauert eben sehr lange.

Als DD hat man es da sehr einfach. Mal ne Skillung gefunden und alles geht ohne Probleme.

Und nur so zu Info, ich bin DD und ich hab schnon oft die Anfrage bekommen für Hilfe oder wenn man sagt komm wir mache ne Gruppe hört man im TS oft ein erleichtertes aufatmen.


----------



## atalante (17. März 2008)

finds übertrieben teuer, geht hier auch nicht um schamis, dudus oder so n kram, das fängt bei jeder klasse an, wenn sie richtig pvp machen will sieht die skillung ganz anders aus als pve... sobald man einen gewissen raid fortschritt hat wird man auch kaum in der freizeit noch pve spielen (so einfaches heroic zeug / kara etc.), weils einfach item technisch nichts bringt...

aber täglich ~110 g zahlen zum umskillen ist einfach übertrieben wenns einem nur darum geht bissl pvp zu machen bis der raid anfängt..

ich für meinen teil spiel nen priester, und n holy priester im pve lol... diszi geht wiederrum... naja ich für lass derzeit pvp ganz bei seite weil ich mir es ingame technisch nicht leisten kann..


----------



## Soiphos (17. März 2008)

Ich zahle fürs umskillen in der Woche bis zu 300g. Hab sicher schon ein Epic-Mount verbraten..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batista1992 (17. März 2008)

Naja gut, ich mache sowohl pvp als auch pve mit meiner bm skillung, allerdings ist es wie schon oft wiederholt das problem mit den tanks/heilern die zwischendurch etwas farmen wollen oder pvp machen möchten.

WoW ist für mich irgendwie so ein spiel wo man viel erreichen kann wenn man viel Zeit hat. Wenig zeit=weniger chancen! (Leider)


----------



## kramkiller (17. März 2008)

also ich finde  das man   um skillen billiger machen soll ! (damit kireger)   auferweckt werden  weil  es gibt  so viele  krieger die  nur deff machen  wegen raids mehr nicht    aer  zum  questen ist es einfach kacke weil es zu lange dauert !!   und man hätte gruppe   für ne hero ! wir sollten mal für den krieger tun  oder das umskillen umsonst machen !!  ( wenn   man   lvl 70 ist
nd es wieder einfühern bei addon und dann bei 80  abschaft !!


----------



## Transehi (18. März 2008)

Also in meiner Ansicht finde ich es auch zu Teuer. Da wenn neue Spieler World of Warcraft spielen und von nichts eine Ahnung haben und darauf hin umskillen. Sowas wieder und wieder wird nach einer zeit Teuer. Weil es gibt auch spieler wo 2 Seiten an einander ziehen. Man denkt sich:"hey mit der Skillung war ich eig relativ erfolgreich, aber die anderen haben gesagt ich soll das andere Skillen".
Also in der Kurz fassung es gibt leute die wenig Erfahrung mit dem Spiel haben und daher immer wieder umskillen weil sie Unsicher sind.
Also-> ZU TEUER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (18. März 2008)

Ich als "alles-kann-aber-nix-richtig-dudu" muss sagen, dass es leichter wäre, wenn man mit wenig Gold umskillen könnte, meinetwegen max. 20 oder so^^

Und dann könnte ich locker für jeden Raid umskillen...ist das der Sinn dabei? NEIN!
Stellt euch nur vor, sobald das Umskillen richtig günstig ist, wird jeder Dudu/Schami/Pala für alles erstmal Equip sammeln, sobald er/wir alles haben, sind wir völlig flexibel...

Dann können wir die Skillbäume gleich weglassen, oder? Ist nicht genau das der Sinn der Talente, individuell mitwirken zu können? Ich bleib beim fetten Gefieder, auch wenn immer Bärchen oder Bäume gesucht werden...solang bis ich mich anders entscheide.

Und, was am Wichtigsten ist: Ich hab mir vorher die Skillung des Druiden (Main) angeschaut und dann erst entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde noch umskillen, den Baum probieren, aber nur, weils mir Spaß machen könnte...und nicht, weil ich mich dazu gezwungen fühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In erster Linie: Lesen bitte, und wenn nicht, ist das erste Mal umskillen auch net teuer


----------



## Sezer (18. März 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Also man kann nicht einfach sagen es ist zu teuer, ohne auch andere Punkte zu berücksichtigen. Die Wirtschaft in WoW ist, in gut deutsch, im Arsch. Ein Händler der viel Gold hat, könnte das AH leerkaufen und dann den Preisbestimmen und den Preis ganz einfach hochziehen, weil immer noch das Gold da ist und es genug Spieler gibt, die ihre Sachen trotzdem kaufen. Bliizard wird, denke ich, niemals das skillen billiger machen, ebenso wenig wie den epischen Flugskill, da dies einige der wenigen Dinge sind, mit denen sie Gold aus dem Umlauf ziehen könnten. Heißt also: Wenn niemand umskillt ist mehr Gold im Spiel, woraus folgt, dass Mats usw im AH teurer sind.
> 
> Das das Umskillen für niedrigere Level billiger wird, fänd ich gut, besonders für Neueinsteiger wäre das eine gute Sache.
> 
> mfg



also ich besitze 20k Gold aber das AH krieg ich damit net leergekauft. Einzelne Produkte kann ich dominieren wenn ich das will aber net das ganze Ah.
Ich glaube die Kosten für das Umskillen sollten durchaus so bleiben, schon weil es einfach unglaublich viel Gold im Spiel gibt und das auf Dauer net so gut für Serverwirtschaft ist. An sich sollte es sogar eher teurer werden für mein Empfinden.


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Realcynn (18. März 2008)

ich finde es als priester schon teuer wenn ichzb pvp machen will kann man mit ner raidpve skillung im pvp nit viel erreichen und farmen und questen sind für mich echt nen horror.
war klar das die dmg klassen wie jäger mages hexer usw auch mit ihrer pve skilung gut pvp machen können meinen das es ok so ist und man es ruhig noch teurer amchen könnte, aber für nen nicht hardcorezocker für mich ist es schon scheiße wen ich mal pvp machen will dafür dann aber 100g zahlen muss wenn ich auch noch raiden will.

finde aus diesen gründen die umfrage nicht so gut da die die kein problem damit haben mit pve skillung pvp zu machen egal ist wie teuer es ist bzw für tanks oder healer scheiße ist mit pve skillung pvp zu machen.
das ist klassenspezifisch und damit kan man kein spezielles ergebniss rausfischen.


----------

